# POST YOUR MK2 TT PIC OF THE DAY



## mcmoody

This is an idea I have borrowed (stolen) from the MK1 boys and girls after getting told off for putting MK2 pics on their thread.

This is a thread for people to post random pictures of TT's for any reason in any situation. Hopefully we can build up a good thread of all spec TT's in all different settings...

*New photo as the other one was poor:*










ps. I don't think this thread has been attempted before as I did a quick search!


----------



## VerTTigo

mcmoody said:


> This is an idea I have borrowed (stolen) from the MK1 boys and girls after getting told off for putting MK2 pics on their thread.
> 
> This is a thread for people to post random pictures of TT's for any reason in any situation. Hopefully we can build up a good thread of all spec TT's in all different settings...
> 
> I will start with one (not the best I know but it's a start) :
> 
> 
> 
> ps. I don't think this thread has been attempted before as I did a quick search!


I expected to see more pics of your car, so finally some breaks cover...
If you have some more i would very much apreciate it


----------



## mcmoody

Hey VerTTigo, here are some links to other photos of my car:

viewtopic.php?f=19&t=154037&hilit=mcmoody
viewtopic.php?f=19&t=150892&hilit=+mcmoody

Ps- lts try and keep this thread just for pics


----------



## Sonatina

... one foggy NighTT ...


:wink: Sonatina


----------



## mailrush

Sonatina said:


> ... one foggy NighTT ...
> 
> 
> :wink: Sonatina


like the misty spooky setting 

oops, sorry Mike...(no talking, just pictures) :roll: [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## mcmoody

mailrush said:


> Sonatina said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... one foggy NighTT ...
> 
> 
> :wink: Sonatina
> 
> 
> 
> like the misty spooky setting
> 
> oops, sorry Mike...(no talking, just pictures) :roll: [smiley=party2.gif]
Click to expand...

 [smiley=whip.gif] (I probs deserved that - you know what I mean though  )


----------



## brittan

One sunny day recently:


----------



## MP

Took delivery of a new S3 today, there will be an argument before work tomorrow!


----------



## sTTranger

hers my pis, i plan to wash and wax her at the weekend, get her up to scracth for some pics


----------



## davelincs

heres connie on the Lincolnshire wolds


----------



## Arne

Early spring in Norwegian mountains.


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Wow that looks like a marketing photo! 8)


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Need more sunshine me thinks then I can get the top down..


----------



## BLinky

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Need more sunshine me thinks then I can get the top down..


nice. anyone cloned your plate yet?


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
Only if they pay me the right fee.


----------



## sTTranger

what you talkin about, got that plate on me transit van :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Arne

Todays pic is taken in front of the Chateau Triac in Cognac, France.


----------



## Sonatina

Arne said:


> Todays pic is taken in front of the Chateau Triac in Cognac, France.


V. nice Arne mate.

:wink: Sonatina


----------



## Jeffe

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## robokn

Heres another front one


----------



## robokn

And a side one


----------



## hugy

Your ride looks very low Rob.


----------



## robokn

Tis fine hugh virtually no rubbing only on compressions on the motorway and at those associated speeds


----------



## hugy

A summer's day at home.


----------



## DrTroy




----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> Tis fine hugh virtually no rubbing only on compressions on the motorway and at those associated speeds


Really?
Thats great,are your wheels 9.5 x 19?


----------



## robokn

9 I think Sportecs with 255/35/19 yoko's on them


----------



## bozzy96

Jeffe said:


> Mycket fin bil Arne! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Jag antar att huset bakom också är Ditt, icke-sant?


one more drink and I'm going home !!!!


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

After detailing...


----------



## Arne

Thanks for the comments 

Here is one more from the montains in the west coast of Norway:


----------



## mcmoody

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/download/file.php?id=6076


----------



## hugy

robokn said:


> 9 I think Sportecs with 255/35/19 yoko's on them


Cool.
I'm thinking about getting a set of MTM's 19x9.5 in black but they are very pricey :?


----------



## davelincs

Bought these a few weeks ago, fitted them today,i think the grille looks better, with a bit more chrome


----------



## hugy

I'm not really a fan of all that chrome but it looks good all the same.


----------



## dwell159

Lunch break near the Golden Gate....


----------



## mcmoody

Gave mine a quick wash today (for more pics) ... viewtopic.php?f=31&t=166827


----------



## zorpas

A drive up to the mountains..


----------



## hanzo

zorpas said:


> A drive up to the mountains..


great pics!


----------



## conneem




----------



## Girl Smiffy

Freshly washed on Sat


----------



## zx6r

Ice TT


----------



## McKenzie

That is by far one of the best TT pictures I've ever seen. Where do you live??!


----------



## minsTTerman

Pic of "Yesterday" - taken on North York Moors near Goathland:


----------



## zx6r

McKenzie said:


> That is by far one of the best TT pictures I've ever seen. Where do you live??!


Thanks very much Mckenzie. That was from yesterday morning in Prague.


----------



## hanzo

conneem said:


>


Hi Michael!

Did you add side skirts to your car?? or am I just seeing things...


----------



## conneem

hanzo said:


> Hi Michael!
> 
> Did you add side skirts to your car?? or am I just seeing things...


Yep, have them nearly a year now


----------



## hanzo

looks great !

much better than in the audi catalog !


----------



## Arne

Another one from the west coast of Norway.


----------



## mcmoody

Looking good there Arne!


----------



## mcmoody

Thought I'd be a chav TTS/RS wannabe ...quite like them though and not bad for £15

Apologies for bad photo, was taken on iphone.


----------



## sTTranger

the things you can do with photobucket


----------



## Cairomac

Veldig bra !



Arne said:


> Thanks for the comments
> 
> Here is one more from the montains in the west coast of Norway:


----------



## Dotti

How about some 'low' ones!


----------



## OscarTango

Not a low one, but a nice pic anyhow ( I think ) :


----------



## davelincs

Heres a low one Dotti








Hope you like it


----------



## conneem

Or maybe low like Sax's


----------



## hanzo

beautiful pics!


----------



## MP

At work yesterday while the sun was shining!


----------



## Arne

And one from the rear:


----------



## conneem

Very nice Arne 

How long has the snow been gone?


----------



## Arne

conneem said:


> Very nice Arne
> 
> How long has the snow been gone?


Thanks Conneem

That was taken in May last year :wink:

It is still aprox 40 cm of snow left of the 60-80 cm that was 

Here is a pic from earlier this winter - just after the first snow came, and most of the snow came after that.....:


----------



## leenx

Lovely alloys on your TTS - what are they if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## Arne

leenx said:


> Lovely alloys on your TTS - what are they if you dont mind me asking?


Name of the brand is Eltex (italian), and if I remember correct the name of this model is Inox star (the silver part of the alloy is stainless steel that are bolted on) And after almost two winters with salt and dirt, the alloys still look like new :wink:

They are used as my winter wheels with Yokohama Ice Guard 20 tires in 245/40*18.

Another pic here:










And some action here:


----------



## sTTranger

some more low ones


----------



## leenx

Arne said:


> leenx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely alloys on your TTS - what are they if you dont mind me asking?
> 
> 
> 
> Name of the brand is Eltex (italian), and if I remember correct the name of this model is Inox star (the silver part of the alloy is stainless steel that are bolted on) And after almost two winters with salt and dirt, the alloys still look like new :wink:
> 
> They are used as my winter wheels with Yokohama Ice Guard 20 tires in 245/40*18.
> 
> Another pic here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some action here:
Click to expand...

Look fantastic!


----------



## sTTranger

Now where is dotti :lol: :lol: , i got all dirty for her :lol:


----------



## Arne

Here are a few low ones as well :wink: - just for Dotti


----------



## VerTTigo

Here is some of my new car:

Does anyone see anything?
Of course not!!! Because there is no car! The car hasn't arrived yet!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: It was supposed to be here this week; Today is Friday already and no sign of the bloody thing!!!!


----------



## mcmoody

VerTTigo said:


> Here is some of my new car:
> 
> Does anyone see anything?
> Of course not!!! Because there is no car! The car hasn't arrived yet!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: It was supposed to be here this week; Today is Friday already and no sign of the bloody thing!!!!


Don't like the colour..send it back!


----------



## mailrush

VerTTigo said:


> Here is some of my new car:
> 
> Does anyone see anything?
> Of course not!!! Because there is no car! The car hasn't arrived yet!!!!!!! :evil: :evil: It was supposed to be here this week; Today is Friday already and no sign of the bloody thing!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sTTranger

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i refreshed the page about 10 times till i read the bottom of the post   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Einarsson

sTTranger said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> i refreshed the page about 10 times till i read the bottom of the post   :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Haha, SCHHH!! Someone might year you. 

(quoted to preserve evidence.)


----------



## likenoother

here is mine, bad C901 Camera quality , with Winter Wheels


----------



## leenx

Arne said:


> Here are a few low ones as well :wink: - just for Dotti


Got to get mne some of those wheels! ............. dissappears off site and checks Ebay.......!


----------



## OscarTango

A few others :


----------



## Arne

likenoother said:


> here is mine, bad C901 Camera quality , with Winter Wheels


Good to see another TTS in winter conditions :wink:


----------



## MP

OscarTango said:


> A few others :


Is that Teak Brown? I was on the Audi Configurator the other day and you can order a A5 Cab in Teak Brown with a brown hood. I thought 'NO!' but your car looks pretty good! :wink:


----------



## OscarTango

Hm, no... It's called Classic Red. Also an "exclusive" colour...
Thanks for the compliment


----------



## MP

OscarTango said:


> Hm, no... It's called Classic Red. Also an "exclusive" colour...
> Thanks for the compliment


Looks good with the 'S-Line' wheels!


----------



## Toshiba




----------



## R5T

Toshiba said:


>


I would make the grey of the wheels blue.


----------



## LOWEY

Here is my baby, bless her!

Paul

ps just had coating of meguiars ultimate detail, good stuff! 8)


----------



## NeverOEM

I'm just going to add this as a link because its a large image but I don't want to resize it, not too bad for testing out my new camera.

http://img689.yfrog.com/img689/6233/picture261m.jpg


----------



## Alva8193




----------



## mcmoody

Alva - very keen to see some more photos, looks great.


----------



## The_TT

Alva8193 said:


>


:O


----------



## TerryCTR

mcmoody said:


> Alva - very keen to see some more photos, looks great.


Me too, looks very nice indeed


----------



## OscarTango

Very nice... both cars


----------



## Jamo8

New Baby


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Lovely colour combo mate.


----------



## Jamo8

jiggyjaggy said:


> Lovely colour combo mate.


Cheers jiggyjaggy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## jiggyjaggy

no worries mate. Always thought that grey colour has the "wet look" all the time. Not taking anything away from your polishing/waxing skills! :lol:


----------



## davelincs

Dolphin grey , what a lovely colour, not that i am biased :lol:


----------



## stef80




----------



## Jamo8

Lovely lookin motor stef80 :wink:


----------



## stef80

Jamo8 said:


> Lovely lookin motor stef80 :wink:


Thanks!  
It is a 1.8 tfsi and I painted the standard 17 inch wheels black. 
I don't know if you have this engine version in other countries. I am from Greece.


----------



## Einarsson

stef80 said:


> Jamo8 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lovely lookin motor stef80 :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!
> It is a 1.8 tfsi and I painted the standard 17 inch wheels black.
> I don't know if you have this engine version in other countries. I am from Greece.
Click to expand...

Its available but I've never seen anyone buy it.  Seems everyone goes for the 2.0


----------



## Survey S2000

1.8t on a 8J is Soft top only


----------



## Toshiba

Survey S2000 said:


> 1.8t on a 8J is Soft top only


thats true in the UK, not so else where.


----------



## mailrush




----------



## stef80

mailrush said:


>


SHINY!


----------



## mattyl




----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
A couple of pics of our TTS. Could not take it out today as busy with other things.


----------



## OscarTango

Gorgeous colour....


----------



## VerTTigo




----------



## mcmoody

maybe we can get some good before and after cleaning photos over the weekend?


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Taken this morning after its weekend wash...
View attachment 3
View attachment 2
View attachment 1


----------



## VerTTigo

After a nice wash and wax... my first decent pic of the car.


----------



## mcmoody

love your spec verTTigo...magma and the bi colours ..


----------



## Dotti

sTTranger said:


> Now where is dotti :lol: :lol: , i got all dirty for her :lol:


I've come over to this side as it has been a while and just read this comment :lol: ... make sure your cleaned up for the essex meet so I can get you all dirty again .. with your camera also 

You definately win with your low one's ... where's Toshiba, I know he is capable of dirty and low also with his TTRS! [smiley=whip.gif]


----------



## VerTTigo

mcmoody said:


> love your spec verTTigo...magma and the bi colours ..


modest you are my friend... i love your spec, s-line and 19 titanium


----------



## MP

Finally had the drive tarmacced yesterday so gave the car a clean this morning!


----------



## mcmoody

v.nice MP - it has its own dedicated parking space.


----------



## davelincs

New wheels fitted, only the 2 photos at the min, due to flat batterys in the camera


----------



## VerTTigo

me again


----------



## davelincs




----------



## Calibos

Took this pic on my iPhone and it was actually a pic of our house renovation and not the car but seeing as the car is in the frame and its the latest picture of the car post cleaning session a few days ago I thought it was as good as any to use. I cropped out the rest of the image. Car is not clean any more though. The weather gods had no rain to send me after my cleaning session so they sent volcano dust instead!!










'07 2.0T Brilliant Black with Luxor interior. Neglected her in terms of cleaning for the last year because we were so busy with the renovations. The wheels were virtually black with brake dust it was that bad. After giving her the Meguairs treatment I realised just how much and for how long I had neglected her and how bloody gorgeous the car is when clean.


----------



## Whack01

A pic after cleaning, think it's the first i've posted since adding OSIR grill & Audi skirts. Sorry bout poor quality but camera on Iphone is crap. :x


----------



## DrTroy




----------



## sTTranger

heres a coupe from the chatteau tour


----------



## NeverOEM




----------



## jiggyjaggy

Beauty... is this for sale? I saw a similar one on Ebay


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Wahoo I realised I just clocked up 1000 posts! :mrgreen:


----------



## OscarTango

You officialy have nothing better to do now ??? :mrgreen:


----------



## jiggyjaggy

YEs I do, I should go and buy a MK2 TT/TTS!! :lol: Or be sensible and pay off more of the mortgage and stick in the MK1 8)


----------



## davelincs

the tts sounds like a good idea :lol:


----------



## jiggyjaggy

This is a lovely colour I have a seen!


----------



## davelincs

when are you picking it up?


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Im not! :lol: Just said I liked the colour.  concidering a TTs upto say £25k if thats at all possible, but I dont want to spend more than that on a car though.


----------



## Scooby-Doo

> concidering a TTs upto say £25k


 :roll: :roll: :roll: I think you've been on the "cider"


----------



## jiggyjaggy

Must be nice tasting cider then :lol: as this is on offer and the seller make look at £26k-26.5K, so not far off at all


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

My pic of the day...


----------



## LEO-RS

MP said:


> Finally had the drive tarmacced yesterday so gave the car a clean this morning!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

The car just so happens to be in the picture.

With a house like that, shouldn't an R8 be on the drive? TT looks out of sorts.


----------



## MP

Mitchy said:


> MP said:
> 
> 
> 
> Finally had the drive tarmacced yesterday so gave the car a clean this morning!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> The car just so happens to be in the picture.
> 
> With a house like that, shouldn't an R8 be on the drive? TT looks out of sorts.
Click to expand...

R8! I wish! Built the house myself so it cost half as much than what it is probably worth!

...Might sell up and get a R8!


----------



## Redscouse

I was going to say one of the windows looks a bit ski-wiz :lol: :lol: :lol:

Now you have mentioned you built it yourself, that explains it :lol:


----------



## ScoobyTT

Redscouse said:


> I was going to say one of the windows looks a bit ski-wiz :lol: :lol: :lol:


That's nothing. Just a small black hole from the "physics experiment" in the garage.


----------



## MP

Redscouse said:


> I was going to say one of the windows looks a bit ski-wiz :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Now you have mentioned you built it yourself, that explains it :lol:


It looks ok in the dark!


----------



## lwen

Last weekend in Curitiba, Brazil.


----------



## Einarsson

You have a VERY cool house MP. Not this kind of forum but I'd like a tour of the inside.


----------



## MP

Einarsson said:


> You have a VERY cool house MP. Not this kind of forum but I'd like a tour of the inside.


Thanks! It makes all the hard work of building it worth while when people compliment it. I feel very lucky, I'm just a simple builder really!


----------



## MP

lwen said:


> Last weekend in Curitiba, Brazil.


NIce! I saw a matt black Mercedes Sl 65 AMG on the M60 around Manchester on Friday, it looked very mean!


----------



## sTTranger

essex meet at the weekend


----------



## NeverOEM




----------



## Ra)

great!

(canon says use the filter to remove mirrored objects :wink: )


----------



## NeverOEM

photography is not mine; those are just the first pictures I have from that particular show and I liked that one the best


----------



## beeyondGTR

Thought you might like to see a pic from the SOWO in Helen, GA USA 800 cars were entered R8's All VW & Audi a few Por.....
and BM's 









I barely saw 250 of the cars....... small German Village in The Great Smoky Mountains area

L8R.............. 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/whanabinnovativedp/


----------



## conlechi

sTTranger said:


>


Nice pic 8) 8)

Mark


----------



## jon345

Decided to post mine


----------



## OscarTango

Nice tree.... :mrgreen:


----------



## jon345

OscarTango said:


> Nice tree.... :mrgreen:


:lol: thanks it grows plums :!: :!:


----------



## Toshiba

I bet you're great at hide and seek.


----------



## mcmoody

This thread's gone a bit quiet - has anyone got any new photos they want to share?


----------



## sTTranger

only coz you asked


----------



## mcmoody

Good man, some great pics and some erm dodgy ones :roll:


----------



## MP

D'OH!

Who put them railway sleepers in my garden!


----------



## mcmoody

TT vs RCZ


----------



## conneem




----------



## hugy

Hmmm,
A very arty shot Michael


----------



## puck

There is mine


----------



## rom

Not my pic of the day but on a 3500km trip.


----------



## conneem

hugy said:


> Hmmm,
> A very arty shot Michael


Thanks Hugh.

Here's another I got yesterday.


----------



## hugy

Nice.
That looks like Slane Castle?


----------



## VerTTigo

hugy said:


> Nice.
> That looks like Slane Castle?


is that the Slane Castle, where U2 recorded the Unforgettable Fire album??


----------



## TT-R 2010

my TT-R


----------



## conneem

hugy said:


> Nice.
> That looks like Slane Castle?


It is indeed. Had a picnic with Lord Henry et al on Sunday :lol:

Only a Lord could get away with making an entrance by straddling an E-Type












VerTTigo said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.
> That looks like Slane Castle?
> 
> 
> 
> is that the Slane Castle, where U2 recorded the Unforgettable Fire album??
Click to expand...

It is. I was in the room they did it in. Quite ironically it was one of the rooms that was totally distroyed in the fire that engulfed the eastern wing.


----------



## hawkeye

The New Volcano Red TT Looks metallic burnt orange ...... Taken on iphone.


----------



## hawkeye

Daytona Grey Roadster


----------



## GaryMB

Interesting... I would have guessed that the roadster in the first set of pics beside the Volcano Red coupe is Dakota Grey, not Daytona, since it seems to have a brownish tint (which I like). Is it a different car than the S line roadster in the second set of pics, which _does_ look more like Daytona?

Also, the blue car in the second set of pics is definitely a Sepang Blue TT RS... that's certainly _not_ Scuba Blue. 

Edit: On second viewing, I can see the reflection of the red coupe in the side of the roadster in the second set of photos, so I presume it's the same roadster in both sets of pics. Are you sure it's Daytona Grey? Did it have that brownish tint in person? :?


----------



## hawkeye

The Roadster is a new S Line so is Daytona Grey ...I have seen the new Dakota and it looks Taupe defintely brown.
The other is a new TT (not a RS) so is scuba blue...i cannot show all the pic as it has my finger over the top...im not used to taking pics on my new i phone.

These are all new TT's taken at my local dealers yesterday.

The volcano red looks nothing like it does in the brochure....like a metallic burnt orange and the scuba is also brighter than in the book and Dakota is very brown...i saw the dakota when i was test driving a S tronic on Saturday at my dealers sister branch...i just didnt have my phone on me then to take a pic.


----------



## GaryMB

hawkeye said:


> The Roadster is a new S Line so is Daytona Grey...


Not to be unnecessarily argumentative... but the fact that it's a new S line only means that it _could_ be Daytona without going the Exclusive route. It could still be Dakota, but I'll take your word for it (and it certainly does look like Daytona Grey in the second set of photos). 



> The other is a new TT (not a RS) so is scuba blue...


I'll have to take your word on that as well, although I've never seen Scuba Blue look like that in any other posted photos (look at Scuba-2011's pics on pages 49 and 51 of the "Show us your Mk2..." thread). And while I'm not sure about the wheels (can't see them well enough, but they do sort of look like RS 19" wheels) why does it have a fixed spoiler?


----------



## hawkeye

Sorry my mistake  
The scuba blue TT was next to the volcano red but i had my finger over half the picture so was'nt worth posting.
It is a TT RS next to the Daytona Grey roadster... for some reason i forgot it was the TT RS and just got it in my head it was the new TT in the Scuba blue.....they look almost identical in colour.

Again a big apology for that..... :?


----------



## GaryMB

No worries...

Vindication does feel good, though.


----------



## marTTyn

Had the camera out again today... Just the one i was happy with


----------



## MancTT

Managed to get a couple of Oolong Grey and Dakota Grey today.

Oolong

















Dakota


----------



## GaryMB

Thanks, MancTT. I was hoping to like Dakota Grey, and haven't been discouraged by what I've seen to this point. In your pics it looks like a darker version of Sahara Silver, quiet and classy, which should mate well with the Luxor Beige or jazzy Madras Brown (Chennai in UK) leather interiors, which you can't have on an S line, of course.

You might consider reposting your pics on this thread: viewtopic.php?f=19&t=172576


----------



## peterbridge

I like the Oolong grey


----------



## MP

Finally, over a year after moving in, I can get the car in the garage!


















Yes, I know it still needs a bit of a tidy up outside!


----------



## davida-p

Lots of nasty things there in your garage that will attack your car...Been there and done it. The only damage my last tt sustained was from driving it into my garage and catching the edge and smacking my door on my wheelbarrow...now its like a padded cell :lol: Just before you ding it. Lovely colour


----------



## MP

davida-p said:


> Lots of nasty things there in your garage that will attack your car...Been there and done it. The only damage my last tt sustained was from driving it into my garage and catching the edge and smacking my door on my wheelbarrow...now its like a padded cell :lol: Just before you ding it. Lovely colour


I was just trying to get rid of enough junk to get it in, still got some way to go!


----------



## davida-p

MP said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of nasty things there in your garage that will attack your car...Been there and done it. The only damage my last tt sustained was from driving it into my garage and catching the edge and smacking my door on my wheelbarrow...now its like a padded cell :lol: Just before you ding it. Lovely colour
> 
> 
> 
> I was just trying to get rid of enough junk to get it in, still got some way to go!
Click to expand...

Get a skip and do it in one hit! :roll:


----------



## Snake Pliskin

hawkeye said:


> Daytona Grey Roadster


That is a VERY nice looking car

Daytona IMO is by far the nicest grey and really suits the TT

As a roadster it looks good too, with the grey hood.

I like that a lot 8)


----------



## marTTyn

The grey hood looks very light!?


----------



## vwcheung

British Grand Prix 2010 My car is Suzuka Grey Revo stage 1


----------



## marTTyn




----------



## davida-p

marTTyn said:


>


Like the 'macho' pic with the storm clouds brewing in the background. Good photo.


----------



## moda

like this one


----------



## JohnnyF

Ordered this with only the tiny colour sample they had from Audi as the cars weren't on the street yet - so glad I did, as thing most people have commented on is how they all like the colour! (Phew!  )


----------



## mcmoody

Looking good Johnny - anymore photos?


----------



## MP

Had a visit today from a 60 reg Ibis


----------



## Snake Pliskin

JohnnyF said:


> Ordered this with only the tiny colour sample they had from Audi as the cars weren't on the street yet - so glad I did, as thing most people have commented on is how they all like the colour! (Phew!  )


Nice one Johnny and really appreciate the big photo's - can get a much better feel for the colour from these.

Seeing scuba in your pic, it looks different again.

If you could post some more, especially in sunlight that would be greatly appreciated mate.

Car looks cool and like the new S Line body kit a lot.


----------



## Scottish4me

MP said:


> Had a visit today from a 60 reg Ibis


Nice car MP any chance you can get a front and rear pic so I can see how good the changes look on the MY11 in Ibis, only half way thru my 5 month wait should have my visit in november if im lucky.


----------



## MP

Scottish4me said:


> MP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had a visit today from a 60 reg Ibis
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car MP any chance you can get a front and rear pic so I can see how good the changes look on the MY11 in Ibis, only half way thru my 5 month wait should have my visit in november if im lucky.
Click to expand...

Sorry, its not mine, belongs to a visiting rep! One thing though, I'm not keen on the new standard 17 inch wheels.


----------



## JohnnyF

Thanks Snake - got one at the dealer before I picked it up.








Will try to get some more up next time I give it a clean!

If you're undecided on colour, I can assure you it looks great.
Not over the top, but stands out from the crowd.


----------



## JohnnyF

Also this one - the original was gorgeous, but I lost it off my camphone when I flashed it with updated firmware (thought pics were on the mem stick with the other 100s :? ).








Got my mate to msg the pic back to me that I sent him (hence the serious reduction in size now).


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Nice one ... the scuba blue is certainly growing on me 8)


----------



## MP

Snake Pliskin said:


> Nice one ... the scuba blue is certainly growing on me 8)


Me too!


----------



## Spooks

mailrush said:


>


Fantastic shine, hope you don't mind me asking, what polish are you using. I use Auto Glem deep shine, however it is not as shiny as yours. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Ra)

morning fields of gold :roll:


----------



## OscarTango

Wow...nice picture. Something I'd like in big format and have it framed against a wall, or my office... 8)


----------



## Ra)

thnx

i visited ukraine and shot that morning


----------



## VerTTigo

My baby after a good wash this Sunday morning...



















Ps.: Oh, notice my new chrome exhaust tips... i liked it a lot.


----------



## tt-ho

VerTTigo said:


> My baby after a good wash this Sunday morning...
> 
> Ps.: Oh, notice my new chrome exhaust tips... i liked it a lot.


where did you get yours from if u dont mind me asking? im looking to get some as well


----------



## Jamo8

tt-ho said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baby after a good wash this Sunday morning...
> 
> Ps.: Oh, notice my new chrome exhaust tips... i liked it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get yours from if u dont mind me asking? im looking to get some as well
Click to expand...

Looking good VerTTigo got mine from main dealer around £60 mark, finish the car off really well


----------



## Boho

Must really get on with getting some proper pics,, you guys putting me to shame..

but it involves washing the car and buying a camera :?


----------



## VerTTigo

tt-ho said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baby after a good wash this Sunday morning...
> 
> Ps.: Oh, notice my new chrome exhaust tips... i liked it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get yours from if u dont mind me asking? im looking to get some as well
Click to expand...

Where are you from?

I ordered those from a website in the United States:

http://www.worldimpex.com/search_by_par ... 3&x=14&y=8

They came in a nice Audi Original Parts Box. 

So easy to fit, it took about 5 min...


----------



## VerTTigo

tt-ho said:


> VerTTigo said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baby after a good wash this Sunday morning...
> 
> Ps.: Oh, notice my new chrome exhaust tips... i liked it a lot.
> 
> 
> 
> where did you get yours from if u dont mind me asking? im looking to get some as well
Click to expand...

Where are you from?
I ordered those from a website in the United States:

http://www.worldimpex.com/search_by_par ... 3&x=14&y=8

They came in a nice Original Audi Parts box  . Its easy to fit, took no more than 5 minutes and in the end requires a good push to fit perfectly.


----------



## T7 Doc

ahhh my beautiful babies - gone but never forgotten

Died aged 11 months
















































Sold to buy dead TTS aged 9 months


----------



## puck

Another pic of mine...


----------



## davida-p

Here it is...very very pleased. Audi Crawley were excellent in their handover. So thank you to them specially to Kylea and Chris the manager

First impressions of my new 2.0 TFSI MY11 SLine Special Edition over my '58' Coupe 2.0 TFSI Coupe
Driven 35 miles so far in the

The steering seems a lot lighter and seems more responsive.
The engine also seems more aggressive and cleaner in its response and sound
I like the tailpipes on each side, much better.
Wheels look ok, was a little worried how they would look but happy with them.
Also the chrome around the ac, knobs is more substantial as is the gear knob (nice having a big knob!))
The ride feels different with these 19''. Definitely firmer and more solid, but not uncomfortable.

All in all i think it looks great in ibis. What do you think?
David






















































































































Admirers.. it was tickets only... :lol: :lol: 









Come on move along make way for others... :roll:


----------



## richieshore

Stunning buddy, very very nice indeed, really can't wait for mine now! You hang around with an odd crowd though, they've all got swirly faces! :lol:


----------



## VerTTigo

davida-p said:


> Here it is...very very pleased. Audi Crawley were excellent in their handover. So thank you to them specially to Kylea and Chris the manager
> 
> First impressions of my new 2.0 TFSI MY11 SLine Special Edition over my '58' Coupe 2.0 TFSI Coupe
> Driven 35 miles so far in the
> 
> The steering seems a lot lighter and seems more responsive.
> The engine also seems more aggressive and cleaner in its response and sound
> I like the tailpipes on each side, much better.
> Wheels look ok, was a little worried how they would look but happy with them.
> Also the chrome around the ac, knobs is more substantial as is the gear knob (nice having a big knob!))
> The ride feels different with these 19''. Definitely firmer and more solid, but not uncomfortable.
> 
> All in all i think it looks great in ibis. What do you think?
> David


These titanium wheels look amazing or what?? Your car looks really stunning mate. Congrats!

And how about the driving? So you can feel that the new engine is stronger? How much stronger? And the sound? I'm very curious how the new 2.0 compares to the old one.


----------



## daveyboy527

Look Stunning, buddy. Ensure you enjoy every second!! Very nice unveil too... though not sure I completely agree with the blonde being swirled out :lol:


----------



## davida-p

VerTTigo said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is...very very pleased. Audi Crawley were excellent in their handover. So thank you to them specially to Kylea and Chris the manager
> 
> First impressions of my new 2.0 TFSI MY11 SLine Special Edition over my '58' Coupe 2.0 TFSI Coupe
> Driven 35 miles so far in the
> 
> The steering seems a lot lighter and seems more responsive.
> The engine also seems more aggressive and cleaner in its response and sound
> I like the tailpipes on each side, much better.
> Wheels look ok, was a little worried how they would look but happy with them.
> Also the chrome around the ac, knobs is more substantial as is the gear knob (nice having a big knob!))
> The ride feels different with these 19''. Definitely firmer and more solid, but not uncomfortable.
> 
> All in all i think it looks great in ibis. What do you think?
> David
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These titanium wheels look amazing or what?? Your car looks really stunning mate. Congrats!
> 
> And how about the driving? So you can feel that the new engine is stronger? How much stronger? And the sound? I'm very curious how the new 2.0 compares to the old one.
Click to expand...

Its feels lighter and the steering is much more responsive. The engine has a really clean note to it as well. You have to hear it really. Obviously haven't opened her up yet as for the first few miles you are just looking at all the things which are different from before. It will be interesting for those who have had a TT back to back to tell us what they think...Right have to go outside again to play with it....


----------



## Spooks

Finally worked out how to upload a picture, I think! Hope you can see it and you like it.   
YES it happened "bit small though".


----------



## keith j

davida-p said:


> Here it is...very very pleased. Audi Crawley were excellent in their handover. So thank you to them specially to Kylea and Chris the manager
> 
> First impressions of my new 2.0 TFSI MY11 SLine Special Edition over my '58' Coupe 2.0 TFSI Coupe
> Driven 35 miles so far in the
> 
> The steering seems a lot lighter and seems more responsive.
> The engine also seems more aggressive and cleaner in its response and sound
> I like the tailpipes on each side, much better.
> Wheels look ok, was a little worried how they would look but happy with them.
> Also the chrome around the ac, knobs is more substantial as is the gear knob (nice having a big knob!))
> The ride feels different with these 19''. Definitely firmer and more solid, but not uncomfortable.
> 
> All in all i think it looks great in ibis. What do you think?
> David


It has to be said that those wheels on the Ibis White Roadster look amazing. Good choice there.


----------



## davida-p

keith j said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here it is...very very pleased. Audi Crawley were excellent in their handover. So thank you to them specially to Kylea and Chris the manager
> 
> First impressions of my new 2.0 TFSI MY11 SLine Special Edition over my '58' Coupe 2.0 TFSI Coupe
> Driven 35 miles so far in the
> 
> The steering seems a lot lighter and seems more responsive.
> The engine also seems more aggressive and cleaner in its response and sound
> I like the tailpipes on each side, much better.
> Wheels look ok, was a little worried how they would look but happy with them.
> Also the chrome around the ac, knobs is more substantial as is the gear knob (nice having a big knob!))
> The ride feels different with these 19''. Definitely firmer and more solid, but not uncomfortable.
> 
> All in all i think it looks great in ibis. What do you think?
> David
> 
> 
> 
> It has to be said that those wheels on the Ibis White Roadster look amazing. Good choice there.
Click to expand...

Cheers Keith, Just need to curb them down which I usually do in the first week as I have done with all my previous cars...let's hope not anyway.


----------



## scouserpc

Brilliant Red TTS on black grass.


----------



## davida-p

scouserpc said:


> Brilliant Red TTS on black grass.


That looks great. Bet you stand out where ever you go... :lol:


----------



## mattyl




----------



## davida-p

mattyl said:


>


Love the car and the wheels, bet they are a pig to clean though. Must get some pics of mine against thundery sky, it makes a good backdrop


----------



## conneem




----------



## McKenzie

conneem said:


>


Mondello park by any chance? nice pic and great track day circuit if that is where is was taken. Im guessing the last corner onto the main straight?


----------



## conneem

McKenzie said:


> Mondello park by any chance? nice pic and great track day circuit if that is where is was taken. Im guessing the last corner onto the main straight?


Correct on all accounts  Have you been there before. It was my first time there and I thought it was fantastic, quite a tight track but with so many different types of corners to learn how to take, really enjoyable.

He is a vid of me a the same spot


----------



## McKenzie

conneem said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mondello park by any chance? nice pic and great track day circuit if that is where is was taken. Im guessing the last corner onto the main straight?
> 
> 
> 
> Correct on all accounts  Have you been there before. It was my first time there and I thought it was fantastic, quite a tight track but with so many different types of corners to learn how to take, really enjoyable.
> 
> He is a vid of me a the same spot
Click to expand...

Nice and wet as always! Yeah I've raced there a few times about 2-3 years ago. It's a bit tight to race around but a fantastic circuit for a bit of fun! Did you drive on the International circuit? I've only had experience on that track layout.


----------



## conneem

McKenzie said:


> Nice and wet as always! Yeah I've raced there a few times about 2-3 years ago. It's a bit tight to race around but a fantastic circuit for a bit of fun! Did you drive on the International circuit? I've only had experience on that track layout.


Yep full International. I can imagine it feeling very short if you are limited to the shorter National circuit.


----------



## McKenzie

conneem said:


> McKenzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice and wet as always! Yeah I've raced there a few times about 2-3 years ago. It's a bit tight to race around but a fantastic circuit for a bit of fun! Did you drive on the International circuit? I've only had experience on that track layout.
> 
> 
> 
> Yep full International. I can imagine it feeling very short if you are limited to the shorter National circuit.
Click to expand...

Well it's also used for drift attacks so I guess the short circuits have there advantage. You should take some in car footage next time, always interesting to see.


----------



## VerTTigo

After a good bath...










Ps.: My car had the very first service... oil and filter change, among rutine checks. This kids grow fast, better always take car of them


----------



## litespeed65

Snake Pliskin said:


> JohnnyF said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ordered this with only the tiny colour sample they had from Audi as the cars weren't on the street yet - so glad I did, as thing most people have commented on is how they all like the colour! (Phew!  )
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Johnny and really appreciate the big photo's - can get a much better feel for the colour from these.
> 
> Seeing scuba in your pic, it looks different again.
> 
> If you could post some more, especially in sunlight that would be greatly appreciated mate.
> 
> Car looks cool and like the new S Line body kit a lot.
Click to expand...

Scuba blue is the most confounding color ever- I'm awaiting a TTS in this color next month and I'm still not sure what to expect. I would have ordered Brilliant Red or Sprint blue if they were still standard colors for 2011, but no. Any color can be ordered in Canada for up to $3500, depending on the stealership.

Video helps show a more realistic, dynamic view of a color in changing light...

Is this is Scuba blue?? (I can only hope)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_SoDLvdj ... re=related

or this?

http://www.abhd.nl/video/audi-a1/

If so, this color is nearly iridescent- a color of many personalities.

There is also this...

http://www.a1talk.de/audi-a1-kaufberatu ... -blau.html


----------



## simonwooTTon

New MY11 TDI Coupe just after delivery


----------



## JohnnyF

Yes LiteSpeed,

90% certain that the car(s?) are in Scuba Blue. It does look different in differring lights and draws comments from people, not about just the car particularly, but also the colour.

Enjoy!


----------



## Arne

Not much that separates these two (and perhaps the only two of their kind in Norway?). They are produced within the same month as well :wink: :


----------



## hanzo

I LOVE THE PIC!!!!!!!!!!!!!

nice one Arne!


----------



## MP

Arne said:


> Not much that separates these two (and perhaps the only two of their kind in Norway?). They are produced within the same month as well :wink: :


Nice!


----------



## davida-p

You can almost smell that fresh air and anticipate the growl from those two bad boys! [smiley=dizzy2.gif]


----------



## tt-ho

cam phone snap in work parking lol .. sitting there for 8-9hrs waiting for my return lol 

edit: just got it tint a few days ago as well. 22% all around


----------



## hanzo

i love the blue and the tint is looking really nice!!!

the side view of the TT is its best look! no car looks so good!!!!


----------



## tt-ho

hanzo said:


> i love the blue and the tint is looking really nice!!!
> 
> the side view of the TT is its best look! no car looks so good!!!!


thanks and i agree! i like it when i leave work and cars parked next to me already left :mrgreen:


----------



## OscarTango

Here's one I took a while ago... 8)









By oscartango at 2009-06-22


----------



## tt-ho

^^ what color is that? very unique

even stock-wise, i love the stance of the TT .. specially at this angle


----------



## Paulimaxx




----------



## VerTTigo

Me, my lady and my baby.


----------



## davida-p

VerTTigo said:


> Me, my lady and my baby.


These speed cameras are getting really sophisticated now...Gone are the days when a rear shot of your number plate would have been enough, now they want a full side on angle shot as well...


----------



## Maila

And best the best is, that in high res :lol:


----------



## marTTyn

After a busy weekend...


----------



## Maila

Damn good marTTyn


----------



## marTTyn




----------



## davida-p

marTTyn said:


> After a busy weekend...


Nice pics...did you manage to get the guy on camera who nicked your front number plate though... :lol:


----------



## marTTyn

Its a carbon fibre filler,
When you unclip it from the grill the plate is underneath...


----------



## dwardy88




----------



## leon1984




----------



## icesilverTT

leon1984 said:


>


beutifull backround

and just as nice car


----------



## hanzo

the TT has such a lovely stance!! the way that car sits is incredible! its the best looking car especially from the side!


----------



## marTTyn

No stance... Is all about tuck!


----------



## martinbanshee

Here's a pic from Balmedie...


----------



## martinbanshee

....and one with my sons R32 in the background


----------



## richywiseman

My baby hiding in the car park hoping no one will park beside her


----------



## 6andy69

Old TTR

http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...andy69/?action=view&current=tt-1.jpg&newest=1

My TTS
http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/ad217/6andy69/?action=view&current=tts.jpg&newest=1
http://s937.photobucket.com/albums/...andy69/?action=view&current=tts1.jpg&newest=1


----------



## Neville




----------



## davida-p

richywiseman said:


> My baby hiding in the car park hoping no one will park beside her


Very brave...


----------



## BLinky

Neville said:


>


thats the same colour as the one that crashed around at a gas station


----------



## Snake Pliskin

Neville said:


>


That sure is an interesting colour


----------



## 6andy69

richywiseman said:


> My baby hiding in the car park hoping no one will park beside her


Nice car...wish i went for that wheel option are they the RS6 ones??


----------



## ttpanos

NICE 8)


----------



## richywiseman

6andy69 said:


> richywiseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baby hiding in the car park hoping no one will park beside her
Click to expand...

Nice car...wish i went for that wheel option are they the RS6 ones??[/quo

No their the 5 spoke star optional PDQ if I remeber correctly, and the best looking wheel in my opinion :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ

richywiseman said:


> 6andy69 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> richywiseman said:
> 
> 
> 
> My baby hiding in the car park hoping no one will park beside her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Nice car...wish i went for that wheel option are they the RS6 ones??[/quo
> 
> No their the 5 spoke star optional PDQ if I remeber correctly, and the best looking wheel in my opinion :roll:
Click to expand...

Hiya,
They are certainly easier to clean than the rims I went for.


----------



## McKenzie

> They are certainly easier to clean than the rims I went for.


Well I still think the rims you went for are by far the best looking in my opinion. I might be biased towards that type but still they look mega!


----------



## BLinky

lol


----------



## toonmal

They are certainly easier to clean than the rims I went for.







[/quote]
I've gone for the same wheels..can you post up a couple of close up pics of them, so I can drool whilst waiting for mine


----------



## davida-p

I would choose those as well, they look amazing. Though I spend enough time cleaning mine as it is. Those bad boys would certainly give me grief :roll: :roll:


----------



## TT4PJ

toonmal said:


> They are certainly easier to clean than the rims I went for.


I've gone for the same wheels..can you post up a couple of close up pics of them, so I can drool whilst waiting for mine [/quote]
Hiya,
Hope these are ok for you.


----------



## Charlie

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> They are certainly easier to clean than the rims I went for.


These wheels are far the best choice imo, they are also very popular on the VW scene as a retrofit. I would love a set of 19's on my Mark 1

p.s Phill have any of your Boxers liked swimming? as Bengal has just started at 2.5 yrs old and would never dream of it beforehand!! losing balls and sticks galore in the lake.

Charlie


----------



## sixdoublesix

richywiseman said:


> My baby hiding in the car park hoping no one will park beside her


I love that colour and only with that bodykit! That's next on my buy list but would never leave it in a car park. Your brave! Could stare at that car all day


----------



## VerTTigo

Another one with the new grill. 










By the way, this white TTS in the last post before mine is just amazing!


----------



## davida-p

I think it looks great, nice pic

ps..Do people just leave their cars with their doors open where you are? Must really nice not to have to worry about it being nicked


----------



## VerTTigo

davida-p said:


> I think it looks great, nice pic
> 
> ps..Do people just leave their cars with their doors open where you are? Must really nice not to have to worry about it being nicked


Hahahaha are you kidding??? The car's owner was just beside me taking the picture. Over here even closed doors don't mean your car or anything inside it is safe...


----------



## davida-p

VerTTigo said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it looks great, nice pic
> 
> ps..Do people just leave their cars with their doors open where you are? Must really nice not to have to worry about it being nicked
> 
> 
> 
> Hahahaha are you kidding??? The car's owner was just beside me taking the picture. Over here even closed doors don't mean your car or anything inside it is safe...
Click to expand...

and there was me thinking of emigrating....


----------



## toonmal

TT4PJ said:


> toonmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certainly easier to clean than the rims I went for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone for the same wheels..can you post up a couple of close up pics of them, so I can drool whilst waiting for mine
Click to expand...

Hiya,
Hope these are ok for you.















[/quote]
Wow, this is the first time i've seen them close up, they're brilliant !!..any tips or tricks for cleaning them?


----------



## sixdoublesix

toonmal said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> toonmal said:
> 
> 
> 
> They are certainly easier to clean than the rims I went for.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've gone for the same wheels..can you post up a couple of close up pics of them, so I can drool whilst waiting for mine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya,
> Hope these are ok for you.
Click to expand...

Wow, this is the first time i've seen them close up, they're brilliant !!..any tips or tricks for cleaning them? [/quote]

Really it think they only suit the mk2 like the bbs suit the mk1.

When did you add the TTS skirts? How much were they fitted and painted?


----------



## trev

Picked up our new car on Tuesday first time ive had to get some pic's


----------



## TT4PJ

Hiya,
I have to be honest that I may not have ordered them for my roadster if it was going to be used every day as they do take a lot of cleaning if they have not been done for a few weeks. They are also prone to corrosion just where the spokes meet the machined rim. I have first hand experience of this as three have been changed on my missus's A3 sportback under warrentee.
Also when I removed mine to pop on some spacers I noticed the start of a couple of marks on the inner part of three of the rims. They were replaced under warrentee no problem, but it is something I thought you may like to know about.
If you kerb one it is around £110:00 to refurb it properly as it has to be split, remachined and then clear coated before being put back together.
Still fancy them? 8)


----------



## MXS

Charlie said:


> TT4PJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hiya,
> They are certainly easier to clean than the rims I went for.
Click to expand...

Cleaning those wheels would do my swede in!


----------



## davida-p

I would have to take the week off...


----------



## davida-p

trev said:


> Picked up our new car on Tuesday first time ive had to get some pic's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice indeed. Enjoy.


----------



## McKenzie

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I have to be honest that I may not have ordered them for my roadster if it was going to be used every day as they do take a lot of cleaning if they have not been done for a few weeks. They are also prone to corrosion just where the spokes meet the machined rim. I have first hand experience of this as three have been changed on my missus's A3 sportback under warrentee.
> Also when I removed mine to pop on some spacers I noticed the start of a couple of marks on the inner part of three of the rims. They were replaced under warrentee no problem, but it is something I thought you may like to know about.
> If you kerb one it is around £110:00 to refurb it properly as it has to be split, remachined and then clear coated before being put it back together.
> Still fancy them? 8)


Still think it's worth the effort!


----------



## richieshore

Just a quick snap from a little trip to Cardiff last weekend.


----------



## toonmal

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> I have to be honest that I may not have ordered them for my roadster if it was going to be used every day as they do take a lot of cleaning if they have not been done for a few weeks. They are also prone to corrosion just where the spokes meet the machined rim. I have first hand experience of this as three have been changed on my missus's A3 sportback under warrentee.
> Also when I removed mine to pop on some spacers I noticed the start of a couple of marks on the inner part of three of the rims. They were replaced under warrentee no problem, but it is something I thought you may like to know about.
> If you kerb one it is around £110:00 to refurb it properly as it has to be split, remachined and then clear coated before being put back together.
> Still fancy them? 8)


it sounds as though you may have got a duff set ! Anyway, I'm well into detailing, so no doubt they will keep me very busy  By the way, I'm still drooling :lol:


----------



## leon1984

white TT Sline coupe's look the borrocks, great picture next to the marina 8) I find mine looks best on really grey overcast days - the bright white looks awesome when everything else looks dull


----------



## conneem




----------



## sixdoublesix

conneem said:


>


Nice car! What skirts are they? Only seen them on redscouse's TT! And has that been lowered?


----------



## genie_v1

Just collected, mmm.
Now have to learn how to use the camera!


----------



## Redscouse

sixdoublesix,

They look the same sideskirts as mine as you mentioned, which are Audi's own, which came on my TT as part of my Audi bodykit 

Paul


----------



## trev

genie_v1 said:


> Just collected, mmm.
> Now have to learn how to use the camera!


Very nice Martin like the colour


----------



## genie_v1

Thanks Trev - you have great taste 

Hope to meet up soon


----------



## sixdoublesix

Redscouse said:


> sixdoublesix,
> 
> They look the same sideskirts as mine as you mentioned, which are Audi's own, which came on my TT as part of my Audi bodykit
> 
> Paul


Any idea what the kit is called? really like it and its different from the S-Line ones. am looking for a kit to retro-fit and trying not to go down the TTS route if I can.

There are some nice cars popping up the forum recently


----------



## conneem

sixdoublesix said:


> Nice car! What skirts are they? Only seen them on redscouse's TT! And has that been lowered?


thanks 

Yep it is lowered on KW coilovers. The side skirts are form the Audi Exclusive or Votex kit.

Here it is on the Irish accessories list for an idea on price and looks 

http://www.audi-accessories.ie/new_tt/sport_and_design6


----------



## wja96

Not the best picture in the world, but here's the TT escaping :roll: (or as it's German it could be on guard) outside Colditz Castle. Now a museum, youth hostel and music school would you believe!


----------



## wja96

And this one is a bit cheeky as you can only see the inside of the TT, but it is evidence that somewhere between Lepzig and Dresden on the A4 on Sunday morning, I hit 149mph (Satellite True Speed), albeit not for very long, but I did hit 149mph. I think I actually hit the 250km/h limiter as the car felt like it would go faster, but it just wouldn't. The speedo under-reads a little because it's on winter tyres at the moment (suitably rated!) and the speedo was saying 155mph.


----------



## hanzo

nice pic of you speeding!

i did 280kmh the other day!  and i still had a few hundred rpm's to spare


----------



## wja96

hanzo said:


> nice pic of you speeding!
> 
> i did 280kmh the other day!  and i still had a few hundred rpm's to spare


Yes, but mine is Diesel! So I'm giving away maybe 80-90bhp to your car.


----------



## sixdoublesix

wja96 said:


> hanzo said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice pic of you speeding!
> 
> i did 280kmh the other day!  and i still had a few hundred rpm's to spare
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but mine is Diesel! So I'm giving away maybe 80-90bhp to your car.
Click to expand...

What software are you using to track that? looks good!


----------



## wja96

sixdoublesix said:


> What software are you using to track that? looks good!


That's the standard Roadhawk freeware for monitoring the datalogger files from the driver cameras.I can play it back in real-time as well.


----------



## VerTTigo

For those who remember, i installed a TT RS grill in my car with a small TT badge. Now a pic with the badge removed.










And now two more from my new phone.  (with bad lightning)


----------



## davida-p

VerTTigo said:


> For those who remember, i installed a TT RS grill in my car with a small TT badge. Now a pic with the badge removed.


Yep and I must remember not to call the grill chrome. :wink: Nice one, your car always looks the biz with or without badge


----------



## VerTTigo

davida-p said:


> Yep and I must remember not to call the grill chrome. :wink: Nice one, your car always looks the biz with or without badge


Thanks mate, i really apreciate your comments. But please, dont be modest, as Mr. Tony Stark stole your car to use in his second movie


----------



## xraytyd2

After a Year of ownershipt the TT deserved a wax to make it look new again. Also a great day for some pictures.


----------



## MXS

Nice colour - nice wheels  :wink:


----------



## davida-p

VerTTigo said:


> davida-p said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yep and I must remember not to call the grill chrome. :wink: Nice one, your car always looks the biz with or without badge
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks mate, i really apreciate your comments. But please, dont be modest, as Mr. Tony Stark stole your car to use in his second movie
Click to expand...

I know...I told him to be careful with it...


----------



## VerTTigo

Finally some decent outdoor pics:




























Ps.: How i love this TT RS grill...


----------



## vagman




----------



## conneem




----------



## marTTyn




----------



## Arne

conneem said:


>


Niiiiice [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## tt-ho

^^^^ +1 .. thats an awesome picture. side of car is nice and shiny yet covered in snow


----------



## TootRS

+2, fantastic pic.

Also, vagman your TTS looks gorgeous, great colour!


----------



## conneem

Arne said:


> Niiiiice [smiley=sweetheart.gif]





tt-ho said:


> ^^^^ +1 .. thats an awesome picture. side of car is nice and shiny yet covered in snow





toot3954 said:


> +2, fantastic pic.
> 
> Also, vagman your TTS looks gorgeous, great colour!


Thanks. Just before I popped down to the shops and caught this on camera (if I remember I record trips on snowy/icy roads in case some else hits you)

~10 seconds later and I would have had a nice LandCruiser shaped den on the side of the TT, as he went all over the road.






4wd FTW :lol:


----------



## R5T

sixdoublesix said:


> What software are you using to track that? looks good!


http://www.roadhawk.co.uk/products.htm


----------



## genie_v1

Cant let a wee flurry get in the way.............










I cant agree


----------



## Mrs S

Oh my!!!!


----------



## groupa

From sunny Athens.....


----------



## conneem

conneem said:


>


Bit of an update


----------



## davida-p

conneem said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of an update
Click to expand...

This is where you start to think...did I get the_ white_ colour?....


----------



## Arne

Conneem: Do you wish you had winter tires on now? :wink:

Great pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## marTTyn




----------



## T5 BBK

Can you spot the Yellow snow...?


----------



## conneem

Arne said:


> Conneem: Do you wish you had winter tires on now? :wink:
> 
> Great pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


On the way from Germany as we speak 

Should arrive around the same time as my new winter wheels


----------



## conneem




----------



## IC_HOTT

conneem said:


>


Gorgeous picture - well done 8)


----------



## Charlie

conneem said:


> Arne said:
> 
> 
> 
> Conneem: Do you wish you had winter tires on now? :wink:
> 
> Great pics [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> On the way from Germany as we speak
> 
> Should arrive around the same time as my new winter wheels
Click to expand...

No doubt just in time for all the snow disappearing and the temperature increasing 

If they are coming through France then they may well be delayed as one of my suppliers in Germany has sent out a warning to all dealers stating the possibility of long delays :-(

Charlie


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

conneem said:


>


Great picture- what kind of wheels you getting? As soon as this cold weather is over, my car is getting the full wax treatment-the poor thing sitting outside covered in snow! If it could reach my garage without getting bogged down in the snow I'd have it in there!


----------



## Charlie

conneem said:


>


Have to agree that is a great photo, Audi marketing style almost.

Charlie


----------



## conneem

Charlie said:


> No doubt just in time for all the snow disappearing and the temperature increasing
> 
> If they are coming through France then they may well be delayed as one of my suppliers in Germany has sent out a warning to all dealers stating the possibility of long delays :-(
> 
> Charlie


I know, I know :lol: but they begin to overtake summers performance wise as the temperature drops below 7oC so they will probably not come off before March. I don't know why I didn't get some before but the initial outlay was a put off (as it is for so many I'd say) but if you look at it properly, you are saving rubber on your summers, so over a longer term the extra cost is not too much


----------



## conneem

grasmere said:


> Gorgeous picture - well done 8)


Thanks 



MINI-TTGuy said:


> Great picture- what kind of wheels you getting? As soon as this cold weather is over, my car is getting the full wax treatment-the poor thing sitting outside covered in snow! If it could reach my garage without getting bogged down in the snow I'd have it in there!


They are a surprise, 17" though for winter 

I managed to get a coat of wax on 2 weeks ago, so it is somewhat protected but I'll be putting another few coats on as soon as I get a chance too.


----------



## Arne

conneem said:


>


A true masterpiece [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## ross_cj250

Hmm, doesn't look like she's going to get cleaned this weekend! 



















Regards
Ross


----------



## Smoothie

conneem said:


>


Really cool! Give us a bigger picture pretty please - I want to use it as my Christmas desktop wallpaper


----------



## Jamo8

Smoothie said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool! Give us a bigger picture pretty please - I want to use it as my Christmas desktop wallpaper
Click to expand...

Just click on it and save in your pics then set as desktop "simples"  (already set as mine love it , great pic one for Audi marketing I think)


----------



## R5T

ross_cj250 said:


> Hmm, doesn't look like she's going to get cleaned this weekend!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Regards
> Ross


I would remove all the snow of the top though. :wink:


----------



## mcmoody

Just thought I'd give this thread a poke.

Feel free to post any TT pics here for us all to enjoy 8)


----------



## marTTyn




----------



## xraytyd2

Cleaned the interior. What a great space to be in.


----------



## 12snowy

Jamo8 said:


> Smoothie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really cool! Give us a bigger picture pretty please - I want to use it as my Christmas desktop wallpaper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just click on it and save in your pics then set as desktop "simples"  (already set as mine love it , great pic one for Audi marketing I think)
Click to expand...

Outstanding !


----------



## conneem

12snowy said:


> Outstanding !


Thanks 

A few from today 

Last days for winter wheels


----------



## richywiseman

My car in 1/4 mile action


----------



## CoaTTesy

Picture taken following a recent valet.


----------



## Arne

Some resent taken pics of the TTS together with the new member of the car family:



















This combination should cover the most of the driving needs we have during different weather conditions :wink:

TTS:









Tiguan:


----------



## Survey S2000

Still got snow on the ground i see! nice car selection there.


----------



## s1n1st4

when she was still standard... and on fire


----------



## Survey S2000

s1n1st4 said:


> when she was still standard... and on fire


Looks like the fire didn't affect the paint finish! Nice 

IS the car standard ride height?


----------



## s1n1st4

yeah, still standard suspension. I live in africa after all. you never know when you might have to drive over a lion or something :lol:


----------



## Survey S2000

s1n1st4 said:


> yeah, still standard suspension. I live in africa after all. you never know when you might have to drive over a lion or something :lol:


Oh looks low. Might be the shadow. 

Lets hope when you do he's Lion not standing! lol :lol: Sorry about that! :wink:


----------



## vikeis

my new wheels Schmidt VN line 8,5x18 ET33 %)


----------



## davelincs

Very smart vikeis


----------



## trance

Here is ours


----------



## Redscouse




----------



## McKenzie

Awesome pic Paul, those 20" look very mean! I wouldn't call that a beach though, looks a little sharp to me. I think you need to take a road trip down south to show me the girl.


----------



## Redscouse

McKenzie said:


> Awesome pic Paul, those 20" look very mean! I wouldn't call that a beach though, looks a little sharp to me. I think you need to take a road trip down south to show me the girl.


Bala Lake mate, not the beach  

Paul


----------



## conneem

Hot rod style :lol:

Half way while swapping over my winter's for summers


----------



## peter-ss

Andrew's new car and his old (my new) car.


----------



## VerTTigo

Some pics of my car after i painted my RS replicas in matt grey... like the new ones are coming out from factory. They just look sensational in person.


----------



## davelincs




----------



## R5T




----------



## conneem




----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Car looks well there even in that company Michael!


----------



## TT-REX

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/garage.php?mode=view_image&image_id=4246


----------



## peter-ss

Taken today in Haddon Hall car park.


----------



## NJBTT

peter-ss said:


> Taken today in Haddon Hall car park.


Looking sweet Peter

Love deep sea blue

Cheers

Nigel


----------



## jazzray

HI guys heres a pic of my MK2 3.2 v6 265bhp doing a sprint at the recent GTI international 2011..


----------



## ttpanos

jazzray said:


> HI guys heres a pic of my MK2 3.2 v6 265bhp doing a sprint at the recent GTI international 2011..


 8) 8) 8) 8) 8) 8)


----------



## markh




----------



## Redscouse

Paul


----------



## conneem




----------



## jazzray

conneem said:


>


Lovely


----------



## Anakin

My Current Desktop pic


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Car looks great!!! Where was that?


----------



## hugy

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Car looks great!!! Where was that?


Inters?


----------



## jazzray

Anakin said:


> My Current Desktop pic


OOSSSHHHHHH That looks Brilliant


----------



## conneem

hugy said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car looks great!!! Where was that?
> 
> 
> 
> Inters?
Click to expand...

Yep t'was Inter's 

It was TTRS central.


----------



## hugy

conneem said:


> hugy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car looks great!!! Where was that?
> 
> 
> 
> Inters?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep t'was Inter's
> 
> It was TTRS central.
Click to expand...

OOH 8) 
Nice collection there Michael.


----------



## Hodgster




----------



## Lummi




----------



## R5T

conneem said:


>


I like this frontal Red RS pic.


----------



## ruslansaban

This is my TT.


----------



## jazzray

My Pic of the Day


----------



## vwcheung

4 hrs later!


----------



## Anakin




----------



## jazzray

Anakin said:


>


wasn't your car parked up at the Marriot in Lesicter at the GTI International show?

Jazz


----------



## Anakin

jazzray said:


> wasn't your car parked up at the Marriot in Lesicter at the GTI International show?
> 
> Jazz


yes it was


----------



## mpaul0055

Heres a pic to cool us all down in this hot muggy weather...


----------



## jazzray

Anakin said:


> jazzray said:
> 
> 
> 
> wasn't your car parked up at the Marriot in Lesicter at the GTI International show?
> 
> Jazz
> 
> 
> 
> yes it was
Click to expand...

I was there too.. lovely car


----------



## sixdoublesix

Hodgster said:


>


What tyres are on them 20s?


----------



## jonnyc

One of my fave's so far..


----------



## Anakin

Shiney with Carbon Fiber, only problem is the CF spoiler looks lonley on its own...


----------



## McKenzie

Anakin said:


> Shiney with Carbon Fiber, only problem is the CF spoiler looks lonley on its own...


Lovely picture. I'm sure I can help you out with some more Carbon goodies for your RS if your interested?


----------



## Anakin

[/quote]Lovely picture. I'm sure I can help you out with some more Carbon goodies for your RS if your interested?[/quote]

I'm thinking Middle front chin spoiler and rear diffuser and adding a matt titanium "alu pack" front and rear.
Not sure on price of the OEM parts atm to get them wrapped/painted. Although the MTM rear diffuser looks good and I'm told its made at the same factory as the OEM audi CF bits.


----------



## R5T

Anakin said:


> Shiney with Carbon Fiber, only problem is the CF spoiler looks lonley on its own...


I would say curvy diffuser part in Orange or Titanium and finish it of with a MTM CF diffuser.


----------



## McKenzie

Anakin said:


> I'm thinking Middle front chin spoiler and rear diffuser and adding a matt titanium "alu pack" front and rear.
> Not sure on price of the OEM parts atm to get them wrapped/painted. Although the MTM rear diffuser looks good and I'm told its made at the same factory as the OEM audi CF bits.


Not sure wrapping them in carbon would looks consistent with the rear spoiler. Like the idea of the alu front but would silver and carbon go together? I've been getting Carbon Parts made up for the TT, Just finishing some mirror's off along with some other bits and pieces. Looking at doing the Petrol cap and rear diffuser next. Working on an RS5 rear diffuser and TTRS front grille at the mo. Might look at doing some other RS stuff soon. What price do MTM charge for their carbon diffuser?


----------



## Anakin

McKenzie said:


> Not sure wrapping them in carbon would looks consistent with the rear spoiler. Like the idea of the alu front but would silver and carbon go together? I've been getting Carbon Parts made up for the TT, Just finishing some mirror's off along with some other bits and pieces. Looking at doing the Petrol cap and rear diffuser next. Working on an RS5 rear diffuser and TTRS front grille at the mo. Might look at doing some other RS stuff soon. What price do MTM charge for their carbon diffuser?


Would be matt Titanium / CF on spoiler /rear bit above the Diffuser. (they look great togeather ) http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy128/AnakinR32/SO TT RS/IMG_0190.jpg

the MTM rear Diffuser is 299 Euros £260 ... which sound cheap to me for real CF. 








When I said wrapped I meant wrapped in real CF and gel coated. So it looks exactly the same. 
how much for a set of mirror caps? (going to have to spray the mirror stems matt titanium if I get a set though :/)


----------



## R5T

I still wonder every day how many TT RS in Daytona Grey there are.


----------



## McKenzie

Anakin said:


> Would be matt Titanium / CF on spoiler /rear bit above the Diffuser. (they look great togeather ) http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy128/AnakinR32/SO TT RS/IMG_0190.jpg
> 
> the MTM rear Diffuser is 299 Euros £260 ... which sound cheap to me for real CF.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When I said wrapped I meant wrapped in real CF and gel coated. So it looks exactly the same.
> how much for a set of mirror caps? (going to have to spray the mirror stems matt titanium if I get a set though :/)


Your right Alu does go well with Carbon. Only thing is getting the alu look is chrome that is treated in a certain way to go slightly more dull, quite pricey to do properly.

Well if that MTM carbon lower diffuser part is genuine 100% carbon and not carbon skinned over the original part then that's very very cheap. I have a sneaky feeling it may be a skinned part.

I forgot to say I have also made up some mirror stalks in carbon too :wink: So you wouldn't necessarily have to spray your mirror stalks up. I am yet to decide exactly what price to charge for the mirrors, they have been the most complicated part that has been produced so fair. This is due to the fitting's inside the mirror that the mirror motor and glass fit to. I will have to calculate costs etc once they are 100% ready for sale (hopefully mid next week). Audi seems to be the only other place that make 100% carbon mirrors like myself compared to a lot of cover's or skinned mirrors that are on the market. Only thing is Audi charge around the £1,000 mark!

Out of interest what price would you imagine a set of Carbon mirrors to be? And also a set of Mirror stalks?

Edit- Looks like the MTM diffuser is skinned as I think you can see the plastic/non carbon weave at the bottom of the venturi on show.


----------



## robokn

To me very cheap as I have a photo shoot coming up for TWO different magazines with two very different sets of readers
both would help your new venture


----------



## McKenzie

robokn said:


> To me very cheap as I have a photo shoot coming up for TWO different magazines with two very different sets of readers
> both would help your new venture


Ah ha :lol: I thought I might find you interest in some Carbon. I haven't forgotten about you Rob. Give me a PM and we can have a chat about what you need.


----------



## Lummi




----------



## ross_cj250

This morning on the Kent Downs...I love my car!


----------



## JPTT

I want those wheels, any idea if there are replicas out there?


----------



## peter-ss

I'm not sure but you can get a set of new genuine ones here for £1500.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... _500wt_922

It's just a shame that the tyres aren't included!


----------



## JPTT

Nice find. I might have to get myself some of them in the next few months. Are those 18" on the car above or do 19" ones exist?


----------



## ross_cj250

JPTT said:


> Nice find. I might have to get myself some of them in the next few months. Are those 18" on the car above or do 19" ones exist?


18"...not aware of the same design in 19's

Regards
Ross


----------



## powerplay

peter-ss said:


> I'm not sure but you can get a set of new genuine ones here for £1500.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... _500wt_922
> 
> It's just a shame that the tyres aren't included!


Kripes that's expensive!!!


----------



## R5T




----------



## Camyam

Very nice, i never really liked that colour of wheel or style but thats a great combination


----------



## sixdoublesix

peter-ss said:


> I'm not sure but you can get a set of new genuine ones here for £1500.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Genuine-Audi- ... _500wt_922
> 
> It's just a shame that the tyres aren't included!


Call Lincoln Audi direct and speak to a guy called to (tell him Simon with the TTS kit sent you) and im sure he can do a better price. Hes very helpful and has helped out quite a few members here.

I have a set of S5 alloys for sale if your looking for a change


----------



## R5T

*Karussell Nordschleife.*


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

ross_cj250 said:


> This morning on the Kent Downs...I love my car!


Absolutely beautiful car. I would love it too if I had one!!!


----------



## R5T




----------



## R5T




----------



## TT-REX

nice one r5t [smiley=thumbsup.gif] ,best tt pic u posted so far,u killed it i mean nailed it :lol: in my opinion! oh and its going straight to my backround pic 


R5T said:


>


----------



## Hodgster




----------



## kevin34




----------



## IC_HOTT

How handy is that sunroof to transport that new tree 



Hodgster said:


>


----------



## Thesa1nT

JPTT said:


> I want those wheels, any idea if there are replicas out there?


Who needs replicas when this immaculate set of genuine Audi Wheels are so cheap!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll? ... 964wt_1400

You would also need to tell your insurer if you fitted replicas as they are now original Audi equipment and could invalidate your insurance if you dont advise them on fitting replicas or aftermarket wheels. If you fit genuine Audi, nothing needs to be mentioned as the car could have been supplied with those wheels.

Food for thought!


----------



## MGuruX




----------



## peter-ss

Got called out to work today (for a ten minute job!) so thought I'd test the Vredestein winter tyres, on a back road, on the way home.


----------



## TT-REX

lost somewere


----------



## Anakin

Took the afternoon off, was too nice to sit in the Office. Managed to wash and wax the Tiguan and the TT, pooped now though.


----------



## easty

Anakin said:


> Took the afternoon off, was too nice to sit in the Office. Managed to wash and wax the Tiguan and the TT, pooped now though.


nice ! the TTRS Rotor alloys have to be one of the best audi wheels ever produced (in my opinion). I have original RS4's which i am getting seriously bored with lookign at. Its probably due to seeing so many cars with them, albeit cheap reps from ebay.


----------



## Patrizio72

sTTranger said:


> hers my pis, i plan to wash and wax her at the weekend, get her up to scracth for some pics


It already looks pretty damn clean to me! you should see my one...


----------



## raugusto




----------



## peter-ss

Winter wheels removed, rusty brake discs painted and calipers cleaned.


----------



## TT-REX

raugusto said:


>


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## m-a-r-k

You did mean 'rusty hubs' didn't you? :wink:


----------



## Anakin

Freshly detailed for the "summer"


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## Patrizio72

Anakin said:


> Freshly detailed for the "summer"


You can detail my car any day


----------



## Krpano

Is that orange color original ?
Looks very nice, never saw one irl.

So many nice TTs here. Specially the lowered ones. 8)

Ill post my last winter photo.









Now it is time to open the roof.


----------



## RockKramer

Solar Orange my friend... Yes, original.


----------



## Grumpy_SWE

Winter tyres removed... finally.


----------



## Anakin

Solar Orange was a optional colour on TTS and Audi Exlusive on the TT RS. But yes it was Orange from the Factory


----------



## Krpano

Anakin said:



> Solar Orange was a optional colour on TTS and Audi Exlusive on the TT RS. But yes it was Orange from the Factory


Thanks for the info :wink:


----------



## easty

Here are a few shots of my TT.


----------



## TT-REX

back in the days ..


----------



## vailance

just fitted the new fog grill. had mine vinyl the entire car with matte orange.


----------



## MGuruX

Supercharged Badge...


----------



## mip

Arty...


Audi TTS badge by martin.patten, on Flickr


----------



## TT-REX

MGuruX said:


> Supercharged Badge...


haha had the same but removed it ..


----------



## Racdavid

Just after a quick clean today. Then back in the garage incase i get it dirty again.


----------



## Racdavid




----------



## Racdavid

sorry they're not the best quality. Only from iPhone and was getting dark.


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## hans4audi

.


----------



## Krpano

TT-REX said:


>


Love it.
Thats one mean TT.

When will the rain stop ?
I want to open my roooof ! 8)


----------



## merlin c

TT4PJ said:


> Hiya,
> Need more sunshine me thinks then I can get the top down..


Looks lovely, any new pets back in your lives yet?.....Steve


----------



## TT-REX

Krpano said:


> Love it.
> Thats one mean TT.


tx amigo


----------



## VerTTigo

TT-REX said:


> Krpano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.
> Thats one mean TT.
> 
> 
> 
> tx amigo
Click to expand...

Much better than the previous wanna-be-chinese-R8 look!


----------



## avyi

CF Spoiler and Red Calipers went on yesterday+today..









Alloys going black this Tuesday!!!


----------



## TT-REX

VerTTigo said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Krpano said:
> 
> 
> 
> Love it.
> Thats one mean TT.
> 
> 
> 
> tx amigo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Much better than the previous wanna-be-chinese-R8 look!
Click to expand...

why chinese


----------



## Hodgster

My brand new disks and pads courtesy of Audi......................no more sqealing brakes for the time being.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Phil_RS

Hodgster said:


> My brand new disks and pads courtesy of Audi......................no more sqealing brakes for the time being.. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


Are they the same as the standard RS items?


----------



## delerium

My TT few days ago. Could still lower a bit.. winter suspension settings still on


----------



## OscarTango

Awesome  8)


----------



## Seansy

marTTyn said:


> Its a carbon fibre filler,
> When you unclip it from the grill the plate is underneath...


Where did you get it from? Is there also a none carbon available?

Great looker matey.

S


----------



## Hodgster

Phil_RS said:


> Are they the same as the standard RS items?


Yep, totally standard, swapped by dealer due to squealing and 3 sets of pads made no change. I did manage to get a squeal out of them yesterday though which was worrying.


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## TT-REX

*car show *


----------



## vikeis




----------



## avyi

after my wheel refurb today!


----------



## TT-REX

nice bro^ are those calipers stock? they dont look stock


----------



## avyi

TT-REX said:


> nice bro^ are those calipers stock? they dont look stock


They are the V6(/TTS?) stock calipers mate ;>


----------



## TT-REX

avyi said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> nice bro^ are those calipers stock? they dont look stock
> 
> 
> 
> They are the V6(/TTS?) stock calipers mate ;>
Click to expand...

oh ok , thought it was a 2.0  ..


----------



## easty

avyi said:


> after my wheel refurb today!


that looks very nice ! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## easty

TT-REX said:


> *car show *


your car looks awesome on that shot rex !


----------



## McKenzie

avyi said:


> after my wheel refurb today!


Looking smart! Perfect Satin black look.


----------



## avyi

thanks guys! next up is either a milltek or pipewerx exhaust and revo map.
Oh and also - Passat R36 Blue Coil Pack covers that I have to fit to go with the blue silicone tube from the evoms induction.


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## BrianR

TT-REX said:


>


Stunning (the dog), the car looks ppretty good too :lol: really though great on both counts


----------



## TT-REX

BrianR said:


> Stunning (the dog), the car looks ppretty good too :lol:


 :lol: :lol: .. NO! .. :lol:


----------



## Anakin




----------



## McKenzie

TT-REX said:


>


 :lol: What a random photo. Screen saver!


----------



## ajayp




----------



## Patrizio72

the dog is too cute


----------



## Patrizio72




----------



## McKenzie

I've gone off the aluminium pack however that colour combo looks very nice, one of only a couple colours that works really well with the Alu silver 8)


----------



## Patrizio72

McKenzie said:


> I've gone off the aluminium pack however that colour combo looks very nice, one of only a couple colours that works really well with the Alu silver 8)


Yeah i wasnt sure to start with, i had the parts sprayed to match. Its always a bit of a gamble because you never really know what its going to look like until you get it done but i did see some others online which pursuaded me to have it done. Overall i like the idea of having more alum bits on it so the wing mirrors feel more part of the overall look and as its a roadster when the roof is down you also have the alum parts behind the headrests that match too. Overall im happy


----------



## TT-REX

Patrizio72 said:


> the dog is too cute


thats rexxy..


----------



## Patrizio72

Sexy rexxy 8)


----------



## ajayp

Well it would be rude not to in this weather... 8)


----------



## TT-REX

Patrizio72 said:


> Sexy rexxy 8)


yes shes sexy and she knows it :lol:


----------



## conneem




----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

conneem said:


>


Now that is one classy photo on so many levels!!  [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## conneem

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Now that is one classy photo on so many levels!!  [smiley=dude.gif]


Thanks 

Here is another from today of Hugy's TTS.


----------



## RockKramer




----------



## TT-REX




----------



## n3mo

Hi Guys

My first post here..

This is my petrol blue mk2 2.0TFSI from SA.


----------



## stee

zorpas said:


> A drive up to the mountains..


nice


----------



## stee

TT-REX said:


>


stunning


----------



## stee

conneem said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now that is one classy photo on so many levels!!  [smiley=dude.gif]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Here is another from today of Hugy's TTS.
Click to expand...

love the car


----------



## stee

Patrizio72 said:


>


very tidy


----------



## stee

easty said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> *car show *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> your car looks awesome on that shot rex !
Click to expand...

stunning m8


----------



## stee

RockKramer said:


> Solar Orange my friend... Yes, original.


love the colour


----------



## stee

Anakin said:


> Shiney with Carbon Fiber, only problem is the CF spoiler looks lonley on its own...


nice


----------



## stee

xraytyd2 said:


> After a Year of ownershipt the TT deserved a wax to make it look new again. Also a great day for some pictures.


its nice and diffrent


----------



## stee

sTTranger said:


> hers my pis, i plan to wash and wax her at the weekend, get her up to scracth for some pics


what a colour


----------



## stee

hanzo said:


> zorpas said:
> 
> 
> 
> A drive up to the mountains..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great pics!
Click to expand...

nice veiw


----------



## JETLAG

Havent had a chance to do a proper photoshoot yet but here are some photos...

_My Landie & TT together...(Yes I have a thing for personalized numberplates)_








-
_Just fitted LED DRLs and coding them with VCDS hence the laptop_








-








-








-
_TTRS badge on its way. Going to remove the "S" to make it a TTR badge_








-
_This is how the sides line up without the TTS Side Skirts. All I did was do the front TTS conversion_








-








-
_Note the new Valence. TTR badge_ :lol:


----------



## conneem

JETLAG said:


> Havent had a chance to do a proper photoshoot yet but here are some photos...
> 
> _My Landie & TT together...(Yes I have a thing for personalized numberplates)_


Very nice combination. 

Are they your legal road plates or show plates? Pretty cool if you can personalise your road plates that much.


----------



## JETLAG

conneem said:


> JETLAG said:
> 
> 
> 
> Havent had a chance to do a proper photoshoot yet but here are some photos...
> 
> _My Landie & TT together...(Yes I have a thing for personalized numberplates)_
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice combination.
> 
> Are they your legal road plates or show plates? Pretty cool if you can personalise your road plates that much.
Click to expand...

Thank you 

Yep, fully legal. 8) The only requirement is the character size, max 7 characters and must have the GP which indicates the province.


----------



## jays_225

[/quote]
love the car[/quote]
loving this a lot!


----------



## Kanikuman

RockKramer said:


>


Very nice TTS mate, was it you who let me pull out this afternoon along Cowdray Avenue?


----------



## RockKramer

Cheers. Yep... It was indeed. Spookily, your QS looks pristine and I did wonder if you were a member of the forum.

Steve


----------



## Kanikuman

I live in Colchester too, so I'll keep an eye out and wave next time! 

Aaron


----------



## mattchaps

A little cleaner!


----------



## easty

mattchaps said:


> A little cleaner!


damm that looks good !


----------



## mattyl




----------



## Ljmooore

mattyl said:


>


Wow that must of been a BIG burnout!!!


----------



## mip

Shot on Sunday....Hot old day... I looks like I caught the sun....


My TTS by incognitomip, on Flickr


----------



## raugusto

a teaser...


----------



## TT-REX

raugusto said:


> a teaser...


More pictures please


----------



## Guest

mattchaps said:


> A little cleaner!


hey you knicked my car lol not sure if your paint is the same as mine but looks very similar right down to the alu pack


----------



## SNY

*Not my car, but do like this on Air suspension....*


----------



## raugusto

not ready yet, more pictures soon


----------



## mcmoody

For sale if anyone is interested. Look at my signature for the link.


----------



## McKenzie

raugusto said:


> not ready yet, more pictures soon


Very nicely done


----------



## raugusto

2 more pictures.


----------



## RockKramer

Superb!!! Liking that a lot... Tastefully done.


----------



## Nyxx

RockKramer said:


> Superb!!! Liking that a lot... Tastefully done.


Yep it is.


----------



## mcmoody

For Sale...


----------



## lucatillio

Just been through all 36 pages on here, some unreal pictures.

Collected mine on Monday - it's going to be a lot of fun!


----------



## raugusto

2 more pictures from yesterday


----------



## viceroy

raugusto said:


> 2 more pictures from yesterday


What rear spoiler is that?
I'm liking it lots


----------



## Mike007

Lovely looking car


----------



## raugusto

thanks, the spoiler is from OSIR in carbon. Here is a picture of it


----------



## TT-REX

HD pictures coming soon


----------



## KingMarty

Had mine detailed by Jay at http://www.miglior.co.uk on Friday, so took some pics (slightly filtered for a more grainy look) with my iPhone yesterday in a random Industrial Estate I was driving past...


----------



## KingMarty

Alva8193 said:


>


Damn, that just looks EVIL!!


----------



## Mike007

KingMarty said:


> Alva8193 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Damn, that just looks EVIL!!
Click to expand...

Yep looks fantastic


----------



## Anakin

one from a little while ago I found on camera, kinda like it


----------



## DavidB_27

Sorry it's not clean...


----------



## WozzaTT

DavidB_27 said:


> Sorry it's not clean...


Great shot!!


----------



## nas02141

DavidB_27 said:


> Sorry it's not clean...


Sweet! What did you use to get that shot? Go pro?


----------



## DavidB_27

Thanks - yea gopro, the picture quality isn't as good as I was hoping so may mount the DSLR next


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## raugusto

Audi TT by David Ribeiro Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Mike007

TT-REX said:


>


Love this car


----------



## TT-REX

Mike007 said:


> Love this car


hehe


----------



## KingMarty

DavidB_27 said:


> Thanks - yea gopro, the picture quality isn't as good as I was hoping so may mount the DSLR next


Or pull over and park, take a picture looking over the rear quarter, open it in Photoshop, duplicate the layer, cut out the car and then use motion blur on the rest of the layer to make it LOOK like you were in motion and going really fast... :roll: :lol:


----------



## mcmoody

Gave the TT a wash at the weekend as it's gone to its new home today..


----------



## CraigW

Just outside Glencoe today


----------



## mattyl




----------



## vikeis




----------



## whywhys

KingMarty said:


> Had mine detailed by Jay at http://www.miglior.co.uk on Friday, so took some pics (slightly filtered for a more grainy look) with my iPhone yesterday in a random Industrial Estate I was driving past...


Nice car and photo shooting skills!!


----------



## illingworth22

conneem said:


>


I haven't seen many Petrol TT's in Ireland! What is the yellow car in the background? The one with all the people hanging round it


----------



## Anakin

illingworth22 said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many Petrol TT's in Ireland! What is the yellow car in the background? The one with all the people hanging round it
Click to expand...

a old Lotus Esprit I think, Like the one Roger More had in the Spy who loved me...


----------



## conneem

illingworth22 said:


> conneem said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen many Petrol TT's in Ireland! What is the yellow car in the background? The one with all the people hanging round it
Click to expand...

yep, I think Anakin got it. A Lotus Esprit.

There are plenty of petrol TT's  Probably 2:1 or more over diesel


----------



## KingMarty

whywhys said:


> KingMarty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had mine detailed by Jay at http://www.miglior.co.uk on Friday, so took some pics (slightly filtered for a more grainy look) with my iPhone yesterday in a random Industrial Estate I was driving past...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice car and photo shooting skills!!
Click to expand...

Thanks! It just needs a TTRS front I think. And the engine... haha


----------



## pinatta

Spent a few hours detailing my new (09) TT yesterday










Pleased with the results  I might add another couple of layers of wax today to get it through the winter..


----------



## conneem




----------



## genie_v1




----------



## TerryCTR

conneem said:


>


Very nice colour mate, did you used to own an ep3 then Teg perhaps and were on ctro?


----------



## conneem

TerryCTR said:


> Very nice colour mate, did you used to own an ep3 then Teg perhaps and were on ctro?


Thanks. No, not me, I had a C Class Coupe before the TT.


----------



## TerryCTR

Ah no worries this would have been a good few years ago now anyway and the guy had the same user name.

Never the less great looking car there 8)


----------



## Anakin

Winter Wheels on, OEM 18" x 9 TT RS with Michelin PA 4's Refurbed in Matt AU8


----------



## DavidB_27




----------



## temporarychicken

Taken yesterday. Felt like giving it a polish. Did so. Took some quick snaps on the iPhone.

Saw this thread got a bumping from a few other polishers, so thought, why not post?










And the only other pic. that turned out relatively reasonable was this one:










Having said that, this one is nice. The sunrays are cool. Complete accident of course:










It's such fun polishing, taking pics, and them spamming other people with the same peculiar habits as me!


----------



## T7 Doc

Went to clean it. Couldn't be bothered. Parked it in with the Christmas tree.


----------



## genie_v1

VERY close to the curb :-o :-o 
V nice motor



temporarychicken said:


> Taken yesterday. Felt like giving it a polish. Did so. Took some quick snaps on the iPhone.
> 
> And the only other pic. that turned out relatively reasonable was this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /quote]


----------



## temporarychicken

Thanks! The reason for the close to the kerb parking- bin day and the dustcart cometh...


----------



## BAXJ

Just thought I'd post some pics of the subtle changes I have had made. Wing mirrors and front valance wrapped to match my petrol cap!! I like it!!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

BAXJ said:


> View attachment 1
> View attachment 2
> 
> Just thought I'd post some pics of the subtle changes I have had made. Wing mirrors and front valance wrapped to match my petrol cap!! I like it!!


Lovely colour, is this kingfisher blue? What was the cost of the wrapping?


----------



## T7 Doc

Its sprint blue buddy


----------



## BAXJ

It's kingfisher blue and it was only £144.00. Well worth it!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

BAXJ said:


> It's kingfisher blue and it was only £144.00. Well worth it!


The TTRS I'm collecting this week has the Alu pack but I'm considering wrapping the front splitter in Sepang Blue. I'm undecided wether to do it or not, love Alu pack at the back, just think its a bit much up front.

Kingfisher blue is really stunning, very eye catching car there mate.


----------



## BAXJ

Well considering how cheap it is you may as well just go for it, then if you don't like it you can just get it removed! Yeah it is eye catching I love it, I originally wanted white after coming from a white BMW convert but saw this colour and immediately fell in love with it, still not seen another one on the road in my colour!


----------



## audi_rs

how sahara silver looks in the Uk










and how it looks to the rest of the world :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

audi_rs said:


> how sahara silver looks in the Uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how it looks to the rest of the world :lol:


Harsh!


----------



## Dawncaller

Actually the last time I did a detail and when we finally finished the work on it.
Thought I share some pictures to all TT enthusiast.
Finally decided on Milltek 100 cell but it's for Golf R so just modified it slightly.


----------



## mattyl




----------



## Matthaus

mattyl said:


>


What springs is your TT on, looks very low, any issues with speed bumps?


----------



## peter-ss

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sebbevanb

Looks like we get a white christmas!

The local snow plow. :lol:


----------



## Hunnipot

A meteor (!!) hit my windscreen on my way back from my exams, so I was so relieved exams were over for now, then this rock comes flying off a gravel tipper truck on the dual carriageway.
Autoglass keep cancelling my appointments. The first one was to my workplace, but they had trouble getting to me before close of business. The second was when my hubby took my car to their centre and 2 panes of glass had been damaged so this was cancelled. I've been waiting nearly 2 weeks now, and they are coming to my workplace tomorrow apparently. We only got tomorrow's appointment due to kicking off about how we've been fobbed off, as they said the next appt would be after Boxing Day!


----------



## Juuzmo

I hope you dont mind if a post a video instead of a pic, some nissan driver said that TT quattro is a front wheel drive so I gave him my camera and this is the result! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0Gczyzz ... e=youtu.be
After this, the nissan guy were so shamed of himself, he went home without sayin a word


----------



## LeTrench

Hunnipot said:


> A meteor (!!) hit my windscreen on my way back from my exams, so I was so relieved exams were over for now, then this rock comes flying off a gravel tipper truck on the dual carriageway.
> Autoglass keep cancelling my appointments. The first one was to my workplace, but they had trouble getting to me before close of business. The second was when my hubby took my car to their centre and 2 panes of glass had been damaged so this was cancelled. I've been waiting nearly 2 weeks now, and they are coming to my workplace tomorrow apparently. We only got tomorrow's appointment due to kicking off about how we've been fobbed off, as they said the next appt would be after Boxing Day!


OOf!


----------



## Suzuka




----------



## Jamo8

Very nice [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Suzuka

TondyTT said:


> audi_rs said:
> 
> 
> 
> how sahara silver looks in the Uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and how it looks to the rest of the world :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Harsh!
Click to expand...

the same.... did they run out of black?


----------



## TT-REX

Dawncaller said:


> Actually the last time I did a detail and when we finally finished the work on it.
> Thought I share some pictures to all TT enthusiast.
> Finally decided on Milltek 100 cell but it's for Golf R so just modified it slightly.


can you post closer pics of the brake setup please?


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

Christmas clean done and dusted, shame I haven't got a decent camera to show her off properly!! :lol:


----------



## temporarychicken

Very nice pictures and liking the wheels - clearly the pre-Christmas weather in the Channel islands is somewhat better than on the mainland. I was fording flooded roads in the TT on Friday and Sunday.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

temporarychicken said:


> Very nice pictures and liking the wheels - clearly the pre-Christmas weather in the Channel islands is somewhat better than on the mainland. I was fording flooded roads in the TT on Friday and Sunday.


Ta. RS4's are a real head turner and the grass is wetter than it looks!!!!  :wink:


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## Nyxx




----------



## neilc

TT-REX said:


>


Wow that guy must use Gillette :lol:


----------



## glospete

35mphspeedlimit said:


> temporarychicken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice pictures and liking the wheels - clearly the pre-Christmas weather in the Channel islands is somewhat better than on the mainland. I was fording flooded roads in the TT on Friday and Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> Ta. RS4's are a real head turner and the grass is wetter than it looks!!!!  :wink:
Click to expand...

Slightly off topic but does the Black Styling Pack (which I've ordered) include black foglamp surrounds? Seems some confusion about this!


----------



## Suzuka




----------



## jays_225

jamescalland said:


>


nice car and lovely house!


----------



## Suzuka

jays_225 said:


> jamescalland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice car and lovely house!
Click to expand...

Thank you on both accounts.


----------



## jambo575

Having a wash just before it rained :roll:


----------



## TT-REX

neilc said:


> Wow that guy must use Gillette :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Anakin

Experimental Fire Painting shot by a friend, Audi rings are real fire rings and were shot on location after many calculations


----------



## genie_v1

jamescalland said:


> jays_225 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jamescalland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nice car and lovely house!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you on both accounts.
Click to expand...

I'm loving the look you got going on there - subtly different 8) - am going to try for that with white 
Grille is bird-damaged and needs replacing
(oh, +1 on the pad)


----------



## genie_v1

Jamesclelland- is your plate slightly smaller than 'standard'?


----------



## EdwardRW

Anakin said:


> Experimental shot by a friend, Audi rings are real fire rings and were shot on location after many calculations


This is incredible, how was it done? Audi should have this as an advert for the tt!!!


----------



## Anakin

EdwardRW said:


> Anakin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Experimental shot by a friend, Audi rings are real fire rings and were shot on location after many calculations
> 
> 
> 
> This is incredible, how was it done? Audi should have this as an advert for the tt!!!
Click to expand...

Google Light painting, my friend is a photographer and sometimes uses my car for new experimental shots.
Some of the kit we used last night;
Fire,parafin, smoke machine, Box flash,UPS, garden umbrella stands, clamps, light saber, gaffer tape, measuring tape bit's of paper. When I say we, I mean I stood around and did lackey work, although the shutter work is mine on the rings. Didnt trust me with the fire I gues


----------



## Suzuka

genie_v1 said:


> jamescalland said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving the look you got going on there - subtly different 8) - am going to try for that with white
> Grille is bird-damaged and needs replacing
> (oh, +1 on the pad)[/quote][/quote]
> 
> Again, thanks on both accounts
Click to expand...


----------



## Suzuka

genie_v1 said:


> Jamesclelland- is your plate slightly smaller than 'standard'?


The plate is slightly smaller yes, its called a "3 quarter plate" they were a common, cheap mod on the VX220's to which I used to own...

Don't get me wrong they wont pass an MOT as they dont have the postcode etc on the bottom of them BUT although the actual plate is smaller the text/font is the standard size. The plates are still technically for "show use only" though so be warned BUT.......... 8)

This is where i have always got mine from. They only do 3/4 size plates for the front its a 390x84mm plate with standard UK text/font (click on the fancy plates option);

http://www.fancyplates.com/constructor.html


----------



## JackP

Just When I Thought The Snow Had Finished This Year ....... :?


----------



## TT-REX

EdwardRW said:


>


SICK [smiley=thumbsup.gif] Photographer


----------



## TT-REX

Back in the days


----------



## vikeis




----------



## Patrizio72

vikeis said:


>


Awwww that's cute, a baby TT


----------



## browny1992

Has any got/ ever seen a purple/mauve mk2 on the road? 
There is one in my local Audi dealership and is absolutely beautiful! 
I think the paint carrys an extra price tag off around £3000.


----------



## ajayp

Patrizio72 said:


> vikeis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awwww that's cute, a baby TT
Click to expand...

Too cute, the girl loves it!


----------



## electric_cooper

jamescalland said:


>


Nice camera skills...Nice car...


----------



## Patrizio72

browny1992 said:


> Has any got/ ever seen a purple/mauve mk2 on the road?
> There is one in my local Audi dealership and is absolutely beautiful!
> I think the paint carrys an extra price tag off around £3000.


No pictures?!!!


----------



## eviled




----------



## SKNKWRX




----------



## matski

nice


----------



## browny1992

No pictures?!!![/quote]

Unfortunately not! Next time I'm up there ill definitely have to get one as it seems to be a rare one! Not surprised with the price tag like.


----------



## TT-REX

SKNKWRX said:


>


Awesome Rollin shot! [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## browny1992

Mine the day I got her need some rs4s. If anyone knows of any for sale give me a shout with your number as I can't personal message on here yet


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Just collected today


----------



## Hoggy

TondyTT said:


> Just collected today


Hi Tondy, Very nice. 8) Shame about the colour. :lol: :lol: :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## browny1992

TondyTT said:


> Just collected today


Beautiful not sure about the secure spoiler personally but love the seats.


----------



## Matthaus

TondyTT said:


> Just collected today


I am soooooooo Jealous....... That is stunning... :mrgreen:


----------



## RockKramer

browny1992 said:


> Has any got/ ever seen a purple/mauve mk2 on the road?
> There is one in my local Audi dealership and is absolutely beautiful!
> I think the paint carrys an extra price tag off around £3000.


I've seen one once, not the one but I'm sure this pic has been posted before...


----------



## browny1992

I think that's a little darker than the one I have seen but still beautiful! 
Seem to be very rare


----------



## Alex_S




----------



## Alex_S




----------



## peter-ss

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ShockwaveCS

ready for 8-14 inches in Maryland in US

Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


----------



## ShockwaveCS

one more

Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


----------



## m-a-r-k

peter-ss said:


> Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


Nice one.
You spoilt it though by not having 55.5 on the trip meter as well


----------



## peter-ss

That would have been spooky!


----------



## SKNKWRX




----------



## richieshore

Making the most of the sunny weather last weekend.


----------



## BenziTT

richieshore said:


> Making the most of the sunny weather last weekend.


Stunning photos


----------



## ShockwaveCS

SKNKWRX said:


>


Awesome. Almost can't see you!

Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Got my Grille on the RS today... Think it looks stunning.


----------



## vikeis




----------



## browny1992

vikeis said:


>


Love this is lowered at what size wheels are they?


----------



## vikeis

front 8.5J ET43 R19
back 9.5J ET45 R19


----------



## browny1992

Need some new wheels! 
And a clean 
My tt tdi.


----------



## mag_TT

She wanted to show her rear end in the sun !!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka




----------



## temporarychicken

The Audi engineers in Ingolstadt specifically designed Suzuka grey to look nice adjacent to a dry stone wall. It was in the requirements.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

mag_TT said:


> She wanted to show her rear end in the sun !!


I'm looking forward to when the days get longer and the summer sun works miracles on my car turning it into a beautiful burnt orange colour. Yours is going to look absolutely wonderful come June / July!!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

temporarychicken said:


> The Audi engineers in Ingolstadt specifically designed Suzuka grey to look nice adjacent to a dry stone wall. It was in the requirements.


It's well suited to the Yorkshire stone in my neck of the woods. How kind of Ingolstadt


----------



## patatus

mag_TT said:


> She wanted to show her rear end in the sun !!


Nice pic. Do you have more?


----------



## mag_TT




----------



## temporarychicken

You've blown all your dosh on an orange TT and now it looks like you have had to move into a trailer park. I'm sure it was worth it


----------



## simonc1979

sTTranger said:


> hers my pis, i plan to wash and wax her at the weekend, get her up to scracth for some pics


love the colour of this...


----------



## nas02141

patatus said:


> mag_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She wanted to show her rear end in the sun !!
> 
> 
> 
> Nice pic. Do you have more?
Click to expand...

Is that spoiler carbon or black?


----------



## Nyxx

Black, it's the "Amplified Black package"


----------



## Anakin

Some more Orange Rear End Action


----------



## peter-ss

Window regulator failure - It's getting dark now so the TT will have to spend the night like this!









Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## YELLOW_TT

simonc1979 said:


> sTTranger said:
> 
> 
> 
> hers my pis, i plan to wash and wax her at the weekend, get her up to scracth for some pics
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> love the colour of this...
Click to expand...

Me 2


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Easter Monday at York Raceway, 1/4 mile drag strip. Great laugh.


----------



## TootRS

A nice one from the Peak District last week.


----------



## Patrizio72

nice one toot, looks great


----------



## KIFOO

After quick bank holiday clean 2 days worth!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## robb

mattyl said:


>


Awesome car, love it


----------



## robb

TT-REX said:


>


What bumper is this?


----------



## Patrizio72

robb said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What bumper is this?
Click to expand...

RS bumper?


----------



## robb

I think it is, for some reason looked different at this angle.


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## Patrizio72

TT-REX said:


>


Classy


----------



## olly12

Silverstone Easter Monday - Covered 260 Miles!!


----------



## C9KER

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Patrizio72

olly12 said:


> Silverstone Easter Monday - Covered 260 Miles!!


Looks great olly, how's it performing on track?


----------



## Nyxx

TT-REX said:


>


The best picture you have ever posted IMO

Stunning mate.


----------



## Nyxx

A simple one at Rutland water yesterday. Well at the pub there :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72

Nyxx said:


> A simple one at Rutland water yesterday. Well at the pub there :wink:


An the bonus of no one parked next to you to dent the side panel when they open their door :wink:


----------



## Nyxx

Patrizio72 said:


> An the bonus of no one parked next to you to dent the side panel when they open their door :wink:


That car park is the reason I go to that pub, its so nice and safe. I hate leaving my car any where, but there am ok.


----------



## ajayp

TT-REX said:


>


Anybody not noticed that the exhaust pipes are different shape!?!

Or is it only me eyes!!


----------



## Patrizio72

It's your eyes... lol


----------



## TT-REX

Nyxx said:


> TT-REX said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The best picture you have ever posted IMO
> 
> Stunning mate.
Click to expand...

thanks


----------



## xxxcorps

Photos simply do not do this colour justice...




























Someone had badged it up as a TFSI when clearly it was a TDI (Unless they now do a 1.8 Black Edition)...


----------



## Nyxx

With the twin exit on one side,its a 18 or a TDi

No idea if you can get an amplified on a 18? But from them photos you can!


----------



## Patrizio72

Nyxx said:


> With the twin exit on one side,its a 18 or a TDi
> 
> No idea if you can get an amplified on a 18? But from them photos you can!


I think you will find everything is probably amplified now...


----------



## Nyxx

Farther and Son on the drive this morning


----------



## xxxcorps

Your Misano is the better looking; how d'ya find the mpg? I'm still torn between that or a TDI and still have time to cancel my A3 order before August. Dealer can get me an Amplified Samoa or Daytona TDI or a Misano TFSI pretty much straight away.


----------



## Nyxx

xxxcorps said:


> Your Misano is the better looking; how d'ya find the mpg? I'm still torn between that or a TDI and still have time to cancel my A3 order before August. Dealer can get me an Amplified Samoa or Daytona TDI or a Misano TFSI pretty much straight away.


My Sons TDi is everything he hoped for in the MPG steaks, he does a one hour trip up the M1 to work and an hour back again at night.
Cruise control on 
70-75 mph = 52-53 MPG
60 mph he is getting a whopping 57 MPG

My 221PS
Normal mix driving the other day on an 1:30 ride out 37 MPG, that's a huge jump from my 200 PS last year.
Here is a vid of a 211PS working though the box





What ever route you go you will be happy, TDi with Quattro, 211PS with all that torque. You cannot really go wrong.
Let us know what you go for


----------



## Lionel

xxxcorps said:


> Photos simply do not do this colour justice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone had badged it up as a TFSI when clearly it was a TDI (Unless they now do a 1.8 Black Edition)...


Have to agree, what a colour it is! Blows white, black, grey, red out the water.


----------



## Nyxx

Lionel said:


> Have to agree, what a colour it is! Blows white, black, grey, red out the water.


Ofc you would say that :wink:


----------



## Patrizio72

So one sided... Lol


----------



## olly12

Hi Pat, the car is awesome, still learning the ropes but getting to grips with it.
Silverstone F1 circuit is something every driver should experience! We completed 260 track miles on Monday!  
Looking forward to the next time out, new wellies bought & a few changes before the next outing hopefully at the end of the month!!
Need some timed events now to see if its all been worth while!
Can't wait!


----------



## Patrizio72

olly12 said:


> Hi Pat, the car is awesome, still learning the ropes but getting to grips with it.
> Silverstone F1 circuit is something every driver should experience! We completed 260 track miles on Monday!
> Looking forward to the next time out, new wellies bought & a few changes before the next outing hopefully at the end of the month!!
> Need some timed events now to see if its all been worth while!
> Can't wait!


Exciting stuff! That's some good miles on a great track, keep us updated!


----------



## xxxcorps

Nyxx said:


> xxxcorps said:
> 
> 
> 
> My Sons TDi is everything he hoped for in the MPG steaks, he does a one hour trip up the M1 to work and an hour back again at night.
> Cruise control on
> 70-75 mph = 52-53 MPG
> 60 mph he is getting a whopping 57 MPG
> 
> My 221PS
> Normal mix driving the other day on an 1:30 ride out 37 MPG, that's a huge jump from my 200 PS last year.
> Here is a vid of a 211PS working though the box
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What ever route you go you will be happy, TDi with Quattro, 211PS with all that torque. You cannot really go wrong.
> Let us know what you go for
Click to expand...

Truly thanks for what you have put here; you've answered my question in spades. I'm literally just waiting for my salesman to come back to me with a similar figure to what he's done for me with the new A3 I've ordered, which I think he will given the discounts they're currently offering on new TT's. I don't know if you saw my other post showing the fuel consumption figures I'm getting from my current A3? If I get anything like that from a petrol TT then that's the route I'll probably take.


----------



## mag_TT

Washed her ... again !!


----------



## TondyRSuzuka




----------



## RobHardy

Looks good Brad


----------



## Spooky1

Nyxx said:


> Farther and Son on the drive this morning


Nyxx, is the grey tt yours????


----------



## Nyxx

No its my son's

Mines in my sig below


----------



## Anakin

Summer tyres back on, will probably snow tomorrow


----------



## ShockwaveCS

Installed my Shadow gauge. Inspired by a few of you in the UK
















Was very very happy to accidentally be sent a PSI version and not BAR.

Sent from my iPhone using my iPhone


----------



## peter-ss

Anakin said:


> Summer tyres back on, will probably snow tomorrow


I considered swapping mine yesterday but then remembered what happened last year.

This was 4th April 2012!


----------



## StevieW

Cold but loved driving "Black Betty" today 8)


----------



## conneem

Quick spruce up (still rocking winter wheels)


----------



## KIFOO

conneem said:


> Quick spruce up (still rocking winter wheels)


Black & white looks cool any shots with summer set up

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## mattyl




----------



## conneem

KIFOO said:


> Black & white looks cool any shots with summer set up
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


In black & white 










some colour


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

mattyl said:


>


What seats are there? Looks nice.


----------



## mattyl

Recaro CS retrimmed with the factory design, heated too


----------



## tristan2

Can't wait to get mine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Seansy

mattyl said:


> Recaro CS retrimmed with the factory design, heated too


Did it utilise the factory heated seat controls? It's only two level correct compared to three level of standard seats?

S


----------



## mattyl

Seansy said:


> mattyl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recaro CS retrimmed with the factory design, heated too
> 
> 
> 
> Did it utilise the factory heated seat controls? It's only two level correct compared to three level of standard seats?
> 
> S
Click to expand...

I have genuine audi heater elements in the seats, so all works as per factory :wink:


----------



## peter-ss

Summer wheels thoroughly cleaned, polished and waxed, ready to go back on.


















:smile:

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TT-driver

How strange that 1 balancing weight is almost opposite of a set of weights... :?

I'd paint them grey to finish off an otherwise fantastic job


----------



## Snappy79

Weel cleaning, and mounting.


----------



## Patrizio72

Great looking car, glad someone around here has kept their wing mirrors silver. lol


----------



## Stevo Fife

Some fantastic pics.
The TT certainly is a beautiful car.


----------



## Nyxx

Patrizio72 said:


> Great looking car, glad someone around here has kept their wing mirrors silver. lol


 :lol: :lol:


----------



## Patrizio72

It is an iconic thing that Audi introduced then everyone else copied, now cars are being introduced with black or carbon effect mirrors as options. I like to keep true to the marque


----------



## TT-REX

Chrome mirror cover installed .. Yay or Nay?


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Boys day out with the toys at Cadwell park, finished off with the Yorkshire TT meet.


----------



## Patrizio72

By the way you don't need to wear a crash helmet in the TT :lol:


----------



## TondyRSuzuka

Patrizio72 said:


> By the way you don't need to wear a crash helmet in the TT :lol:


Thankfully yesterday we didn't test that theory


----------



## mattyl




----------



## Seansy

Sick as always Matt!

S


----------



## TT-REX

Seansy said:


> Sick as always Matt!
> 
> S


+1


----------



## dele

Debadged just looks so clean


----------



## vikeis




----------



## AlexA

On Friday I detailed the engine bay for the first time and although it's not perfect I'm pretty pleased with the result.


----------



## Patrizio72

AlexA said:


> On Friday I detailed the engine bay for the first time and although it's not perfect I'm pretty pleased with the result.


What did you use to do it?


----------



## AlexA

I used Autosmart G101 to clean and 303 Aerospace to protect the plastics.

I found this video helpful ->


----------



## Patrizio72

Excellent


----------



## peter-ss

Taken today after visiting Sywell Aerodrome.


----------



## gogs

Looking good Peter


----------



## philnotts99

After a clean 8)


----------



## Patrizio72

Just a little example of how nice Misano red is in the sun, love the orange hues to it, you can see the contrast in the shadow where my head is lol


----------



## gogs

Washed, clayed and waxed


----------



## BillyP

My previous mobile pictures didn't do my JE Design 2.0 roadster justice. So here we are again. I like it, fun to have something different. The side mirrors in the old pictures were wrapped in carbon. Had to remove it since it started to lose its shape/shrink in the sun. Looked a bit cheap to be honest.


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

^ Nice!!!  What wheels...offset?


----------



## raugusto




----------



## OnTheMike

raugusto said:


>


Love these wheels on the TT, wish I could find some!


----------



## TT-REX

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> ^ Nice!!!  What wheels...offset?


Vertini Monaco Matte black 19x9.5ET48 All around

Don't copy me lol


----------



## raugusto

> wish I could find some!


easy to find on ebay.

Another angle...


----------



## OnTheMike

raugusto said:


> wish I could find some!
> 
> 
> 
> easy to find on ebay.
> 
> Another angle...
Click to expand...

I haven't seen any genuine though, are yours? What size are they?


----------



## raugusto

9x20'' and they are not original, but have good quality.


----------



## Sandjunkie




----------



## therock

Sandjunkie said:


>


holy shit is that your house , can i come round for tea . oh and stunning car


----------



## acerimmer

how to make people hate you lol


----------



## peter-ss

All ready for ADI - I bet it won't be this clean by the time we arrive!










Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Livlifetothemax

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

Playing around with my phone...


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## napper90

Few Pics


----------



## tristan2

Just cleaned mine

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## conneem




----------



## leonard_e36




----------



## frankie1888

saving my pennies for R8 wheels!


----------



## OnTheMike




----------



## OnTheMike

OnTheMike said:


>


New rs4's courtesy of Hugy!


----------



## conneem

Sunday drive 8)


----------



## eastwood1875

conneem said:


> Sunday drive 8)


Awesome pics

Daz


----------



## chriscapon

Taken after a couple of hours cleaning over the weekend


----------



## Vosprungdt

Hello from Bangkok Thailand!


----------



## Kempy72

Guess the colour.............. more to follow once it's detailed


----------



## Nyxx

Blue.


----------



## gogs

Suzuka grey

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## KIFOO

Kempy72 said:


> Guess the colour.............. more to follow once it's detailed


Lol hope u cleaned mini as well ,looks like abit of over spray on the snowfoam.What foam u using mate


----------



## Kempy72

Sorry Gogs........ Wrong ....... want to try again!!! 

Hey Kifoo, it's Meguiars Hyper wash, using the PA foam lance, hahaha would have but it's the neighbours mini - maybe next time


----------



## gogs

Nah, I'm bored of this game ;-)

Aargh ok black, blue, white, red, green, grey............. 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Kempy72

Hahaha know how you feel Gogs ..............TFIF [smiley=cheers.gif]

Daytona Grey,


----------



## gogs

Grey, Grey I got grey on my list ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## .nayef

My baby getting her first handwash, I enjoyed the whole 2 hours


----------



## gogs

Little surgery on the front end today

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 5F2D47.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Tangerine Knight

Gordon what was the surgery for ?


----------



## alexp

Woot!


----------



## gogs

blackpoolfc said:


> Gordon what was the surgery for ?


Replaced a broken plastic bracket on the passenger side wing where the bumper clips into the wing 

Fitted the honeycomb RS style grille then decided I didn't like it so the old one went back on :-o

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Alexjh

Quick trip to the Alps....


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit

gogs said:


> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon what was the surgery for ?
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced a broken plastic bracket on the passenger side wing where the bumper clips into the wing
> 
> Fitted the honeycomb RS style grille then decided I didn't like it so the old one went back on :-o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb
Click to expand...

Kept yourself doubly busy then! I assume the Mark 1 is long gone?


----------



## gogs

35mphspeedlimit said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blackpoolfc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Gordon what was the surgery for ?
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced a broken plastic bracket on the passenger side wing where the bumper clips into the wing
> 
> Fitted the honeycomb RS style grille then decided I didn't like it so the old one went back on :-o
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Kept yourself doubly busy then! I assume the Mark 1 is long gone?
Click to expand...

Always something to keep me busy 

The mk1 is now with another forum member, I've been looking at mk1's again recently but tbh I've not found anything that is as good as the one I let go :-(

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## peter555

TT RS,my first ever Audi....loving it so far


----------



## eastwood1875

peter555 said:


> TT RS,my first ever Audi....loving it so far


Looks great Pete

8)

Daz


----------



## Richiemcfc

peter555 said:


> TT RS,my first ever Audi....loving it so far


Stunning. I love Rotors.


----------



## peter555

Thank you Daz,have seen a white rs on the Cannock road a few times,are you ever in the area ??


----------



## raugusto




----------



## eastwood1875

peter555 said:


> Thank you Daz,have seen a white rs on the Cannock road a few times,are you ever in the area ??


Whereabouts Pete ?

Daz


----------



## gogs

raugusto said:


>


Very nice 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## eastwood1875

raugusto said:


>


Are those 20 inchers ?

Looks good !

Daz


----------



## raugusto

yes, 9x20 ET37


----------



## bilajio

Cockpit

Oh such a nice place to be


----------



## V6KMO

My TTS


----------



## 71309

Brunhilde at Netley Abbey, Southampton.


----------



## bilajio

V6KMO said:


> My TTS


Those wheels are amazing


----------



## bilajio

raugusto said:


>


Bang tidy


----------



## eastwood1875

V6KMO said:


> My TTS


Amazing rims

8)

Daz


----------



## V6KMO

Thank you guys.
9 x 20" with CONTINENTAL SPORTS CONTACT 5 keeping it stuck to the road...... :roll:
I know 20" not for everyone but I really like them. No issue with the arches and ride is really OK for me. I tend to keep mag ride on all the time just because I can, but when Im on the motorway I turn it off and the ride is fine. Granted a little hard round town but not so bad.


----------



## datamonkey

V6KMO said:


> My TTS


Ha! I knew I knew this car. Couldn't think where I'd seen it before but it just came to me... I bought your old alloys off you in October and you emailed me pics. Car's looking nice man!

Thanks for sending my 18"s down so quickly. Unfortunately I had to wait 2 weeks before I got to see them. Put them on straight away then scratched the damn front passenger on a curb 3 days later! Grrr.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Anyway back on topic. Here's a nice RS...


----------



## V6KMO

So you did.
Hope your well and enjoying the TT.
some really nice cars in this thread.
:idea:


----------



## datamonkey

V6KMO said:


> So you did.
> Hope your well and enjoying the TT.
> some really nice cars in this thread.
> :idea:


Aye, yours included!


----------



## LaztSWE

Fantastic cars! Hopefully I can add mine this weekend!


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## moro anis

You're back. 
Where have you been? 
It hasn't been the same without your pictures (which all pale into insignificance compared to the one you've just posted).

Think I may have found myself a new wallpaper.


----------



## raugusto

one more...


----------



## OnTheMike

raugusto said:


> one more...


Love it! Great shot


----------



## OnTheMike




----------



## muz1990

datamonkey said:


> V6KMO said:
> 
> 
> 
> My TTS
> 
> 
> 
> Ha! I knew I knew this car. Couldn't think where I'd seen it before but it just came to me... I bought your old alloys off you in October and you emailed me pics. Car's looking nice man!
> 
> Thanks for sending my 18"s down so quickly. Unfortunately I had to wait 2 weeks before I got to see them. Put them on straight away then scratched the damn front passenger on a curb 3 days later! Grrr.... [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Anyway back on topic. Here's a nice RS...
Click to expand...

It's an Audi 'RS styled' 2.0 tfsi or 2.0 tdi.. Brakes are far too small :x

I hate that manufacturers make basically replica's that sell by the bucket load, completely kills brand exclusivity


----------



## Eric.nl

Just got my new winter wheels


----------



## gogs

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... FB835F.jpg

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... 119E0E.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## TT-REX

raugusto said:


> one more...


wow sick shot


----------



## TT-REX

moro anis said:


> You're back.
> Where have you been?
> It hasn't been the same without your pictures (which all pale into insignificance compared to the one you've just posted).
> 
> Think I may have found myself a new wallpaper.


Visited some friends in mars lol


----------



## Sandjunkie

Hi Officer


----------



## mattyl




----------



## .nayef

Loving it!


----------



## kevin34

A TTClub meeting in Lleida, near Barcelona.


----------



## rober_golf

nice


----------



## ajayp

.nayef said:


> Loving it!


Love this colour....


----------



## peter555




----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

Last summer


With OEM 19" Wheels

And with OEM 18" Wheels


----------



## rober_golf

upload a video of that machine, please


----------



## FunkyMunky

Taken after work one night in the underground car park :


----------



## Trouble4

meet lots of people in Hong Kong this car is owned by ZILLION

has 700 HP with a GTX35 this car is wrapped texture is awesome have never seen wrap like this.........


----------



## TTSam

Looks nuts!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankie1888

whanab said:


> meet lots of people in Hong Kong this car is owned by ZILLION
> 
> has 700 HP with a GTX35 this car is wrapped texture is awesome have never seen wrap like this.........


That looks amazing! any idea the colour?


----------



## Trouble4

frankie1888 said:


> whanab said:
> 
> 
> 
> meet lots of people in Hong Kong this car is owned by ZILLION
> 
> has 700 HP with a GTX35 this car is wrapped texture is awesome have never seen wrap like this.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing! any idea the colour?
Click to expand...

looks are stainless steel / brushed aluminium / this is a WRAP Owner is getting back to me which brand and all info......

the feel of it is wild you would have no idea it is wrapped.............


----------



## Trouble4

frankie1888 said:


> whanab said:
> 
> 
> 
> meet lots of people in Hong Kong this car is owned by ZILLION
> 
> has 700 HP with a GTX35 this car is wrapped texture is awesome have never seen wrap like this.........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That looks amazing! any idea the colour?
Click to expand...

Owner said the colour is Brushed steeling by 3M....... wrap 8) 8)


----------



## [KRAFTIG]

More photos of the above!


----------



## Trouble4

[KRAFTIG said:


> ":2tn4vsvx]More photos of the above!


the colour is Brushed steeling by 3M

modify by EA113 2.0T engine








turbo GTX3582R vs GT3071R


----------



## Audi TT RS PLUS

Nice! Tell me more about the engine...700hp.


----------



## Trouble4

Audi TT RS PLUS said:


> Nice! Tell me more about the engine...700hp.


These links will help some. 


modify by EA113 2.0T engine

the turbos 










https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151281909767400.1073741827.262477187399&type=1

above shows the turbo in a Audi TT 3.2 build...... like I said getting more info for you.....










Zillion has for sale ........ 8)

more info coming .........

just received::: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151591640117400.1073741863.262477187399&type=3


----------



## McKenzie

Pre sale full detail


----------



## Seansy

Sandbanks!

Any carbon parts going separately McKenzie?


----------



## McKenzie

Seansy said:


> Sandbanks!
> 
> Any carbon parts going separately McKenzie?


Well guessed! 

I've got a few things in carbon sitting on the shelf, probably nothing that will fit yours or that you haven't already got :lol:


----------



## Seansy

We haven't touched base in a while... It may have changed since then! 

S


----------



## TT-REX




----------



## gogs

http://i1194.photobucket.com/albums/aa3 ... D82178.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Senna916

Clean(ish) at last. I hate Scottish roads in the winter [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## rst

At Autosport last Sunday


----------



## TT-REX

McKenzie said:


> Pre sale full detail


looking sharp!


----------



## Wax man

Here's a couple of mine from earlier today.


----------



## R33YSE




----------



## Seansy

S


----------



## OnTheMike

Gets my vote!


----------



## ZephyR2

Well, that's a bit different. Quite like it really but I don't think I could live with it every day


----------



## therock

thats lovely


----------



## Patrizio72

Seansy said:


> S


Best colour, not sure about the wheels though...


----------



## Seansy

Thank you all for your kind words. It's not my daily, it's just my toy!

S


----------



## Sandjunkie




----------



## SaintScoTT

Here's my new girl:









and..


----------



## gogs

SaintScoTT said:


> Here's my new girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who owns the car in the picture when you own the girl ;-)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## SaintScoTT

gogs said:


> SaintScoTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who owns the car in the picture when you own the girl ;-)
Click to expand...

hahaha yes, thats my girlfriend and I certainly *wouldn't* say I 'own' her! [smiley=bomb.gif]
The black one in front is definitely mine though 8)


----------



## JohnLZ7W

A bit of a different pic... in the middle of several projects last weekend, MSS Sport install, Superpro front control arm bushings and 034 Motorsports C5 RS6 rear rotor upgrade.


----------



## ej20i

Love that colour!

is that Nardo Grey?


----------



## gogs

SaintScoTT said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SaintScoTT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's my new girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So who owns the car in the picture when you own the girl ;-)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hahaha yes, thats my girlfriend and I certainly *wouldn't* say I 'own' her! [smiley=bomb.gif]
> The black one in front is definitely mine though 8)
Click to expand...

We never own them ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Suzuka

Picked her up several days ago!


----------



## JohnLZ7W

ej20i said:


> Love that colour!
> 
> is that Nardo Grey?


Close! Aviator Grey


----------



## Vosprungdt




----------



## CSMatt




----------



## bilajio

If arnie drive instead of riding a bike


----------



## jokskilove

Got my summer tyres mounted, and washed/waxed the car


----------



## s1n1st4

enjoying the Cape Town sunset


----------



## TTsOOOO




----------



## kevin34

TTmk2 meeting in Barcelona... 8)


----------



## MJ05LLY

No point in my quoting all the pics, but the above set of pics 8) 8) 8)


----------



## gogs

Nice to see so many different colours together 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## Lrihk

Waxed my car yesterday


----------



## gogs

I have silver also, what polish and wax did you use?

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## scottitoohotti

Taken a few months ago on an overcast day following a full detail...


----------



## Lrihk

gogs said:


> I have silver also, what polish and wax did you use?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


It's actually Ibis White, must be the lighting! 

I used "Meguiars Ultimate Liquid Wax" as the base paint sealant, then followed with "Autoglym Hd High Definition" to give it that glossy/wet look which I admit is hard to get on a solid white paint, but it really did give it a glossy look


----------



## gogs

Ooooppps sorry my mistake ! Thanks for that I'll maybe go down that route 

Sent from my iPhone using the interweb


----------



## xpanel




----------

